# devastated...



## GeorgiiePixie

really dont know what to say

I was lined up to adopt gorgeous kitties
but sadly looks like I cannot do this now 

heartbroken is an understatement


----------



## danniandnala

ah hun how come it fell through xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

just the costs that it will now entail that I had no idea about originally and ive now been told theres a possibility one of them could fight my Tigerlily  which is dangerous so....no kitties now


----------



## danniandnala

ah hun...really sorry xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

thanx 

didnt think I would feel quite as crappy as I do right now 
but hopefully I will feel a connection to another kitty 
one that I will be able to take home


----------



## danniandnala

GeorgiiePixie said:


> thanx
> 
> didnt think I would feel quite as crappy as I do right now
> but hopefully I will feel a connection to another kitty
> one that I will be able to take home


ah i do hope so.. fingers crossed for you xx

could you maybe wait to see if tigerlily is still on the mend xx


----------



## crispycat

sorry to hear this - are they rescue ones? If so could you pay in installments? they are usually £50-60 each right? i know some of the smaller rescues allow this if they truly feel they have found the perfect home for them - it is worth a try asking them if they know what a loving parent u would make


----------



## neil18409

danniandnala said:


> ah i do hope so.. fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> could you maybe wait to see if tigerlily is still on the mend xx


Well we were supposed to be adopting a cat before Tigerlily got ill, the cats Georgie saw she fell in love with, has made preparations for them coming, bought them everything they need - toys, bowls, cat tree (a very large one I might add), bought a little cat tunnel, bought in extra treats, she had written out a list for me to buy in the food and everything else left today

in other words she had everything sorted, had even contacted the insurance company to see about having the policy amended to include the new arrivals. Instead of seeing her face light up I now have to sit and watch her break her heart. Not something a partner likes to see their whole world doing.

shes away off here for the moment to see if she can calm herself down a bit, so I have came on to post instead.


----------



## catcoonz

I am truely sorry and the last thing i wanted to do was to upset you, rescue cats need certain homes. I honestly would be devastated myself if i rehomed the wrong type of cat to you and it made Tigerlily's condition worse, please understand i know you will be a great home for the right kitten, but if Toula didnt get on with tigerlily, we have the problem of Toula then needing to be rehomed plus Tigerlily's health getting worse.

On the plus side, i am happy for you to rehome a kitten but it has to be the right one for your family. xxxx sending hugs to you and try not to be too disheartened hun, i have to consider Tigerlily before anything else. xxxxx


----------



## neil18409

crispycat said:


> sorry to hear this - are they rescue ones? If so could you pay in installments? they are usually £50-60 each right? i know some of the smaller rescues allow this if they truly feel they have found the perfect home for them - it is worth a try asking them if they know what a loving parent u would make


I don't think she is aware of that, I know I was'nt!
not sure what's happening at the moment.

Im sure she will let you all know later when shes had a chance to calm down and find out any other details


----------



## spid

It really does have to be the right cat/s for this situation. And if CC thinks these cats aren't the right ones then I would believe her She's not trying to make your lives a misery but to save you heartache later on. And the journey is a very large one to do if you have to bring one back. Oxford to Dundee is a good 6 hour journey I would imagine. I know CC has been rather cautious about being overly positive during this whole episode, sounds like hopes have gotten too high too quickly - and that has caused the heartache. 

You also have to realise that rescues need to cover their costs - and if you can't afford the fees now then you need to look carefully at the reality of costs as cats age.


----------



## catcoonz

I have offered one of syeria's kittens, a pure white kitten, this kitten would be young enough so it doesnt affect Tigerlily's health.
Hun, please come back and talk this through with me, i feel so bad now. xxx


----------



## neil18409

catcoonz said:


> I am truely sorry and the last thing i wanted to do was to upset you, rescue cats need certain homes. I honestly would be devastated myself if i rehomed the wrong type of cat to you and it made Tigerlily's condition worse, please understand i know you will be a great home for the right kitten, but if Toula didnt get on with tigerlily, we have the problem of Toula then needing to be rehomed plus Tigerlily's health getting worse.
> 
> On the plus side, i am happy for you to rehome a kitten but it has to be the right one for your family. xxxx sending hugs to you and try not to be too disheartened hun, i have to consider Tigerlily before anything else. xxxxx


She will without a doubt want to rehome another cat/kitten ive never seen her without a cat if im honest. She was brought up around cats/kittens her whole life so she is very attached to cats and knows a lot about them. Her grandmother was a breeder of maine-coons also, which is something else she was brought up around.

Think she will need a little time today to herself so she may not be on for a while. I do know she will want to help another kitty find a loving home. Its just the type of girl she is.


----------



## neil18409

spid said:


> It really does have to be the right cat/s for this situation. And if CC thinks these cats aren't the right ones then I would believe her She's not trying to make your lives a misery but to save you heartache later on. And the journey is a very large one to do if you have to bring one back. Oxford to Dundee is a good 6 hour journey I would imagine. I know CC has been rather cautious about being overly positive during this whole episode, sounds like hopes have gotten too high too quickly - and that has caused the heartache.
> 
> You also have to realise that rescues need to cover their costs - and if you can't afford the fees now then you need to look carefully at the reality of costs as cats age.


There was a lot of discussion behind the scenes that im very sure you are not aware of, so no I don't believe hopes were high too quickly.

catcoonz I will get her to come on and have a chat with you now.


----------



## crispycat

catcoonz I am sorry to have stuck my oar in about sugesting installments - I didn't realise they were from you and def not suggesting u should take installments I do know how difficult it is to make ends meets with our furry friends.

It was only mentioned as here certain rescues have offered this to some folk who they felt were perfect parents.

Georgie please don't be disheartened it is clear to see how much cats mean to you but you must trust CC in the short while I have been here she truly appears to be one of those rare humans who is interested in the welfare of cats above all else

The right ones will come along at the right time! I am sure of it -


----------



## spid

neil18409 said:


> There was a lot of discussion behind the scenes that im very sure you are not aware of, so no I don't believe hopes were high too quickly.
> 
> catcoonz I will get her to come on and have a chat with you now.


Just going by the threads I read on here when this was all in the early stages and 'brewing' I felt emotions were running far too high right from the beginning - even before a home check there was talk as though the cats were already guaranteed rehoming with your partner.

However, surely the health of your resident cat is the most important thing here? If adding an older cat to the mix could make her much worse or kill her then surely this is the right thing to do? (has she HCM?) And Toula and Trixie just can't be separated otherwise Toula doesn't eat and then her life is at risk.

I know it's hard, but it's not been done vindictively, the health of ALL cats have been taken into account. I'm afraid in this the feelings of humans are irrelevant. To rehome inappropriately would be irresponsible - if your resident cat had become ill over this you would be devastated (more than now). Yes, it's hard to see your partner upset, but now it's really your job to make her see, that hard as it is, that this is the right decision and there is a way forward.

And if cost *is* an issue as suggested - then re-evaluate.


----------



## catcoonz

The money isnt an issue i am just concerned about Tigerlily.
If Toula doesnt get along with Tigerlily as sometimes she gets on with other adult cats and other times she is difficult, if this affects Tigerlily's health i would never forgive myself.

I just need to be assured that toula and trixie are in the right home, Tigerlily has to come first.

If say Tigerlily died afew weeks after these cats arrived im sure i would never be forgiven, im sorry ive given you hope and i know you are very upset, it was only a suggestion that a young kitten on its own would be better and Tigerlily would have a stress free friend to play with.

Please come back and talk to me hun, i dont want to leave you upset like this. xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> It really does have to be the right cat/s for this situation. And if CC thinks these cats aren't the right ones then I would believe her She's not trying to make your lives a misery but to save you heartache later on. And the journey is a very large one to do if you have to bring one back. Oxford to Dundee is a good 6 hour journey I would imagine. I know CC has been rather cautious about being overly positive during this whole episode, sounds like hopes have gotten too high too quickly - and that has caused the heartache.
> 
> You also have to realise that rescues need to cover their costs - and if you can't afford the fees now then you need to look carefully at the reality of costs as cats age.


I understand all of that perfectly thankyou very much, I never said CC was trying to make me miserable, infact I nowhere had mentioned CC at all!! at this moment in time however I dont want to come on here to feel like I am being lectured, so thankyou for the comment but really it wasnt the best thing to say right now.

I feel a bit disheartened at the moment because I did really think I would be having both those girlies here with me and had as Neil said sorted everything. I know you werent doing it deliberately CC so please dont feel bad. I can be a bit over emotional, especially in recent months.


----------



## catcoonz

Spid maybe you can help me with the issue on Tigerlily, she has leukemia which to be honest i havent dealt with before, this is what worries me the most.


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> I understand all of that perfectly thankyou very much, I never said CC was trying to make me miserable, infact I nowhere had mentioned CC at all!! at this moment in time however I dont want to come on here to feel like I am being lectured, so thankyou for the comment but really it wasnt the best thing to say right now.
> 
> I feel a bit disheartened at the moment because I did really think I would be having both those girlies here with me and had as Neil said sorted everything. I know you werent doing it deliberately CC so please dont feel bad. I can be a bit over emotional, especially in recent months.


I was actually talking to your partner - so sorry if I upset you. However, I defend my right to say what I said as it was in no way nasty nor lecturing.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> I was actually talking to your partner - so sorry if I upset you. However, I defend my right to say what I said as it was in no way nasty nor lecturing.


you may have been talking to my partner but you were speaking about the situation which I am also involved in


----------



## spid

catcoonz said:


> Spid maybe you can help me with the issue on Tigerlily, she has leukemia which to be honest i havent dealt with before, this is what worries me the most.


If she has leukaemia I think I would be keeping her as an only cat.


----------



## crispycat

(((((hugs))) to you and tigerlilly This is going to sound woo woo lol but I do believe in karma and that there is cause and effect in everything - the right one will turn up - so try and get ur chin up a bit - sorry hope i don't sound lecturing just really feel for u


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

crispycat said:


> (((((hugs))) to you and tigerlilly This is going to sound woo woo lol but I do believe in karma and that there is cause and effect in everything - the right one will turn up - so try and get ur chin up a bit - sorry hope i don't sound lecturing just really feel for u


no you dont sound lecturing at all. What a lot of people dont realise is the fact I was looking into getting a cat before I found out about Tigerlily therefor had I got a cat before I found out she was ill there would be no discussion as I would already have another cat and "keeping her as an only cat" as spid has just said, wouldnt have been an option either.


----------



## Jonescat

If I had a beautiful cat with leukaemia that I loved very much I would want her last days/weeks/months to be peaceful and happy. I wouldn't stress her out by introducing new cats in to her territory. I say this as someone who has to work to keep my three unstressed and who nearly lost one cat (I believe) to a very minor infection that gained hold through the stress of introductions.


----------



## catcoonz

I am going to need a vets advise on this as i havent a clue on leukemia.

How is Tigerlily at the moment. xxx


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> no you dont sound lecturing at all. What a lot of people dont realise is the fact I was looking into getting a cat before I found out about Tigerlily therefor had I got a cat before I found out she was ill there would be no discussion as I would already have another cat and "keeping her as an only cat" as spid has just said, wouldnt have been an option either.


That's all well and good - but right now she is your priority. She is poorly with a life limiting infectious disease. SHe deserves every moment of happiness that you are giving her. Yes, if you already had another cat it would be different, but you don't. ANd putting other cats at risk isn't a 'good' plan. I don't mean to sound lecturing, but you posted on here (I suppose for sympathy) and whilst I really do feel for you and realise that it is a horrible feeling and situation, I truly believe that this is the right decision.

You also mention money problems - and that's not a good start to getting a cat. I had a kitten transported from Suffolk to Leuchars once - cost me £300 for just one cat - a second cat would have been another £300.

Much as you may not like exactly what I am saying - I am NOT trying to be nasty or hurt you but to make a point that maybe it's for the best. You can't see that now because you are rightly upset. But if Tigerlily died or Toula or Trixie were infected from her, you would feel absolutely awful. I really do sympathise, but I think most people on here know I don't do pink and fluffy, and have learnt to read the subtext in my posts. So again, I apologise if you don't like what I am saying because I'm not all pink and fluffy and gushing, it doesn't mean I don't sympathise; I just also think it was the right decision for CC to make (I think CC mentioned it was her).

EDIT: actually we all already knew you were looking to adopt from CC so I didn't need my deerstalker and pipe to work that one out.


----------



## danniandnala

neil18409 said:


> Well we were supposed to be adopting a cat before Tigerlily got ill, the cats Georgie saw she fell in love with, has made preparations for them coming, bought them everything they need - toys, bowls, cat tree (a very large one I might add), bought a little cat tunnel, bought in extra treats, she had written out a list for me to buy in the food and everything else left today
> 
> in other words she had everything sorted, had even contacted the insurance company to see about having the policy amended to include the new arrivals. Instead of seeing her face light up I now have to sit and watch her break her heart. Not something a partner likes to see their whole world doing.
> 
> shes away off here for the moment to see if she can calm herself down a bit, so I have came on to post instead.


ah hun its is devastating when something doesnt turn out right....really hoping something comes along soon xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

luekeamia is not infectious...it is a form of cancer which as far as im aware isnt contagious in the least. if it was everyone in the world who came into contact with someone who has cancer would then contract it themself.

No i did not post for sympathy, far from it!! I had been speaking to a few members about how I was looking into adopting kitties and I was now letting them know it had fell through. others have done the same...are they also "looking for sympathy"????


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

> actually we all already knew you were looking to adopt from CC so I didn't need my deerstalker and pipe to work that one out


and how did you know that? it was mentioned once on here, after that there was no other comments about it.


----------



## spid

Feline leukaemia virus (FeLV) | international cat care leukaemia in humans is a form of cancer - in cats it is caused by a virus that then causes cancer - it is indeed infectious.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Jonescat said:


> If I had a beautiful cat with leukaemia that I loved very much I would want her last days/weeks/months to be peaceful and happy. I wouldn't stress her out by introducing new cats in to her territory. I say this as someone who has to work to keep my three unstressed and who nearly lost one cat (I believe) to a very minor infection that gained hold through the stress of introductions.


My neighbour brings her cat downstairs for Tigerlily to play with once a week as they both get on great together. Tigerlily seems to prefer having another cat around and when she sees a cat outside she scratches the window and gets herself excited wanting to go out and play with them. She enjoys having a little companion.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> Feline leukaemia virus (FeLV) | international cat care leukaemia in humans is a form of cancer - in cats it is caused by a virus that then causes cancer - it is indeed infectious.


My cat has elevated white blood cells which going by recent tests are now dropping


----------



## danniandnala

spids right she doesnt do pink and fluffy...shes prob just telling you straight at the minute and sometimes when its too soon it does hurt and you get all defensive....
lets just see what cc comes up with xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

Awww sweetie, so sorry to hear all of this.

Feline Leukemia Virus is highly contagious. There is a vaccine however that could protect the other cat. 

I have cared for 2 cats with this disease and would not wish it on anyone though. 

Best of luck with everything.


----------



## spid

Look if it helps you to keep having a pop at me carry on - what I knew, felt or deduced is irrelevant, I can search out threads and posts if I could be arsed but frankly I can't. If you want to risk taking on a kitten and it possibly (and it is only a possible if it is *fully* vaccinated) then by all means do so. I can't tell you what to do, only what I would do and advise. FeLV is an infectious disease that is life limiting - cats on average live 2.5 years after diagnosis. However, I stand by what I say - CC made the right decision FOR THE CATS IN QUESTION.

End of. Out of here now.

DEIT: did you actually click on and read the link about feline Leukaemia - published article by one of the worlds best authorities on cat diseases?


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> End of. Out of here now.


if you feel the need to kick someone while their already down then shame on you....bye bye


----------



## spid

Okay - I'll rise one more time -

I am sorry I upset you ! For the third time.

I was talking to your partner who SEEMED to be having a go at CC.

I am NOT trying to upset you or kick you when you are down.

I have sympathised lots.

I am merely stating facts about leukaemia and what I would do in a similar situation.

I understand that you are upset and therefore defensive.

Before you tar and feather me, maybe reread my posts and try to be objective and realise that I am not having a go at you.

I hope that you do manage to get a fully vaccinated kitten and it doesn't upset Tigerlily and doesn't catch FeLV. You are the only one that can assess those risks and that's completely your choice. Or maybe you could adopt another FeLV cat - that way you don't have to worry about infecting another cat and Tigerlily will still have a friend.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

> did you actually click on and read the link about feline Leukaemia - published article by one of the worlds best authorities on cat diseases?


yes I did because, unlike you, I actually take into consideration what everyone says....you clearly did not read my previous comment about her elevated white blood cells and how they are by recent tests dropping.


----------



## catcoonz

Is Tigerlily getting better now then?


----------



## tincan

GP , you need to put Tigerlilies needs before your own needs , that is what responsible pet ownership is about .... 
Tigerlily is ill ,she should come first and foremost in everything you do for her, do you think it is responsible to bring another cat/kitten in to your home ???

I am not lecturing just giving my opinion ...... 

What i am reading is all about you wanting , to adopt more cats whilst you have a sick girl ..... 

What i also see is you have now put imo CC in an intolerable position , she now feels bad because of your reaction , How do you think she feels ??? 

CC made a decision based on what is best for your girl , and the cats that were up for adoption .... absolutely nothing wrong in her doing that , the animals in her care need suitable homes/settings , put yourself in her shoes , and just think about it sensibly , would you do it if the shoe was on the other foot ....


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> My cat has elevated white blood cells which going by recent tests are now dropping


Your cat's white cell are going to fluctuate all the time. There is no cure for FeLV. It's an insidious disease and your neighbor's cat is at very high risk unless vaccinated.

Not sure if vaccine offers 100% protection either, the older ones didn't. Which is why vet at the time recommended them to be my only cats. When Pantaloons died, I was told by vet to wait 5 weeks to make sure the virus was cleared from my home before bringing in another cat.

There are a lot of things you can do to extend a good quality of life to your cat. Both of mine lived more than 6 years after diagnosis.

Maybe start a FeLV thread up in cat health?


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

catcoonz said:


> Is Tigerlily getting better now then?


as far as we are aware yes she is. she has another check-up coming up on thursday aswell so I should hopefully know more then.

as for the article it states:



> In a persistently infected cat, large quantities of virus are shed in the saliva, but the virus may also be present in faeces, urine and milk. The virus is fragile and does not survive outside the cat for any length of time. It is thought that infection is perhaps spread most commonly through prolonged social contact (mutual grooming, sharing of food bowls, litter trays etc., where virus may be ingested)


The cats would have their own food bowls, water bowls, litter trays, etc so there would be no chance of them catching it. I am here 24/7 due to my agoraphobia so therefor yes I can guarantee that the cats would eat from their own bowls, use their own litter trays, etc.

it also says



> The virus is fragile and does not survive outside the cat for any length of time


if it does not survive outside of the cat how can another cat contract it? unless previously stated through using the same bowls where it is ingested (which would not happen in the first place)


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

> that is what responsible pet ownership is about


all I have to say to that is how bloody well dare you conclude that I do not put Tigerlilys health before my own needs...how very well dare you


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> yes I did because, unlike you, I actually take into consideration what everyone says....you clearly did not read my previous comment about her elevated white blood cells and how they are by recent tests dropping.


Yes I did read it and take into consideration that they are dropping. She's not out of the woods yet though and will still be shedding. So still risky to introduce a new cat, and she is still vulnerable to stress and having new cats introduced to her which could compromise her recent recovery and cause her to relapse.

I would concentrate on getting her better - let's hope she does and I truly hope she does. It would be marvellous and wonderful. Until then she is still at risk and infectious.

However, much as I'm enjoying my character being brought into disrepute I need to go out and buy human food at a local large convenience store.

I sincerely hope you get the end result you crave and soon Tigerlily will be well and joined by another bundle of fluff.


----------



## catcoonz

How would you stop cats mutual grooming?

Why dont you ask your own vet on thursday what he/she feels is the best for tigerlily, i will contact my own vet and go from there.


----------



## spid

Or playing? Or coming into contact with other at all? 

When the say it doesn't last outside of the body for an length of time they mean 20 mins as opposed to days for some viruses. Still long enough for the disease to be contracted. 

Anyway, I should be on the road by now and I'm not. Must go. Toodles!


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

you know what f**k it i wont ever bother getting another animal again as apparently im not a responsible pet owner 

I dont need people coming on here telling me I dont care for my cat or put her needs before me and had you read any posts of mine other than the ones you decided to you would see i have asked on numerous occasions for information and advice on tigerlily!!!!

i do not need the negativity and i understand facts need to be taken into consideration however beating someone up and being hurtful about it is not the way to go about it


----------



## crispycat

GG if tiger presumably is not allowed out at the mo would she be ok with new ones going out and about - as being outside in their natural habitat is what they enjoy most unless ofcourse prevented by a medical reason. I am sure u have thought of this but just asking as this is something I would have to consider if I fostered.


----------



## Toby Tyler

My vet told me when Pantaloons died that there could be virus still in the house. I brought up the fact that the virus is fragile outside of the cats body. 

Vet still advised to wait. For a disease this serious I agreed it wasn't worth the risk. 

Don't know the history or when Tigerlilly was diagnosed. She is going to need a lot more care and expenses than the average cat. Especially when her illness progresses. Unfortunately it is a deadly disease and there is no cure. Her immune system is highly compromised with this illness. It's a bit like human AIDS as a comparison.


----------



## dougal22

spid said:


> Yes I did read it and take into consideration that they are dropping. She's not out of the woods yet though and will still be shedding. So still risky to introduce a new cat, and she is still vulnerable to stress and having new cats introduced to her which could compromise her recent recovery and cause her to relapse.
> 
> I would concentrate on getting her better - let's hope she does and I truly hope she does. It would be marvellous and wonderful. Until then she is still at risk and infectious.
> 
> However, *much as I'm enjoying my character being brought into disrepute I need to go out and buy human food at a local large convenience store. *
> 
> I sincerely hope you get the end result you crave and soon Tigerlily will be well and joined by another bundle of fluff.


I hope that any member reading your posts will not interpret them in a way that detracts from the fact that you have the cat's best interests at heart.

IMHO, you're just voicing concerns in the interests of the cat, which should really be what the cat forums are about


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

crispycat said:


> GG if tiger presumably is not allowed out at the mo would she be ok with new ones going out and about - as being outside in their natural habitat is what they enjoy most unless ofcourse prevented by a medical reason. I am sure u have thought of this but just asking as this is something I would have to consider if I fostered.


my cat is an indoor cat, all my cats will be indoor cats for now as i live in a block of flats near to 2 main busy roads, so i wouldnt want to let my cats out here incase anything happened. my cat sees other cats around here outside and wants to go play.


----------



## dougal22

GeorgiiePixie said:


> you know what f**k it i wont ever bother getting another animal again as apparently im not a responsible pet owner
> 
> I dont need people coming on here telling me I dont care for my cat or put her needs before me and had you read any posts of mine other than the ones you decided to you would see i have asked on numerous occasions for information and advice on tigerlily!!!!
> 
> *i do not need the negativity and i understand facts need to be taken into consideration however beating someone up and being hurtful about it is not the way to go about it*


As a rule, I'd never jump in to defend someone who's more than capable of defending themselves; however, I do think you're being harsh. Spid has not beat you up or been deliberately hurtful. Instead, Spid has posted some valid points, that maybe it's just not the right time for you to introduce a new cat/kitten to your home right now.

Perhaps when you're feeling a bit calmer, you'll be able to see that the posts were made with the best intention and in the best interests of the cats.


----------



## crispycat

ah sorry didnt know that - ignore me!


----------



## tincan

GeorgiiePixie said:


> you know what f**k it i wont ever bother getting another animal again as apparently im not a responsible pet owner
> 
> I dont need people coming on here telling me I dont care for my cat or put her needs before me and had you read any posts of mine other than the ones you decided to you would see i have asked on numerous occasions for information and advice on tigerlily!!!!
> 
> i do not need the negativity and i understand facts need to be taken into consideration however beating someone up and being hurtful about it is not the way to go about it


....

As far as i am aware GP , i am neither being negative nor am i beating you up , and my intention most certainly isn't to be hurtful towards you.....

And i don't appreciate language like that being used 

I stand by my comments , and i have every right to , I honestly do not think you have thought this through , had this been the case then you would not be in the position you are in now...

I hope Tigerlily continues to improve , i really do it's no joy for a cat with Felv
you must not let your heart rule over your head in this matter


----------



## catcoonz

With respect to Spid, i did ask her opinion on the thread to give me an understanding on leukemia.


----------



## colliemerles

_if you really want to home a rescue kitty, could you not home one that allready has leukemia, maybe the rescues have cats that have this and need homes alone or with other cats with this._


----------



## catcoonz

CM has a good point, as you have already been homecheck by cp do they not have any kittens or cats with the same problem looking for a home.
This would give a rescue a loving home plus you will have a friend for tigerlily.


----------



## dougal22

GeorgiiePixie said:


> *just the costs that it will now entail *that I had no idea about originally and ive now been told theres a possibility one of them could fight my Tigerlily  which is dangerous so....no kitties now





colliemerles said:


> _if you really want to home a rescue kitty, could you not home one that allready has leukemia, maybe the rescues have cats that have this and need homes alone or with other cats with this._


Whilst rehoming another cat with the same virus may be an option the OP would be willing to consider, I trust that cost will be factored in as a priority.

The OP has already mentioned the cost of care for her current cat who has FeLV, so to take on another cat with the same virus could mean double the cost. If the cat has already been diagnosed and there's no insurance, companies won't insure against the diagnosed illness (?)

This really should be a major consideration, head over heart decision.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

catcoonz said:


> CM has a good point, as you have already been homecheck by cp do they not have any kittens or cats with the same problem looking for a home.
> This would give a rescue a loving home plus you will have a friend for tigerlily.


Seems like the way to go - then everbody and every cat is happy. This way your Tigerlily - lovely name btw - will live out her days being loved by a very loving owner and her very own special playmate.

Much love and cuddles to Tigerlily, your partner and yourself.


----------



## Toby Tyler

My first cat with FeLV was a stray I found, tiny and flea ridden roaming the street in front of my house. It took him to the vet who ran a FeLV test. Vet advised me to put him to sleep on the spot. I decided instead to give him the best home and care I could. Named him Truffles. He lived much longer than anyone ever anticipated, but there was a lot of sickness and heartache as well as sacrifice. 

After having Truffles a few years, a very special cat showed up on my doorstep. I called him Pantaloons and cared for him as an outdoor stray because of Truffles having FeLV being inside. 

I soon took Pantaloons to the vet for vaccines and a check up. Had the test run and sadly he was also FeLV + I decided to take him in as well. Took care of both of them for some good years. Both lived to the approximate age of 7 which is pretty good for FeLV. I didn't have to worry about them sharing food and water dishes or any of that, it was what it was. I knew any time with them was precious. It was rewarding even though heartbreaking and both lived a good life they would not have otherwise had.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

ok I have spoken to my vet and i have had a chance to calm down.

spid at the time your comments came across as very negative because of how upset i was and yes i should not have spoken to you in the way i did therefor i apologise.

i do have news. my vet has told me my cat tested NEGATIVE for the feLV virus meaning that any cats I rehome WOULD NOT be at risk of contracting.

she has given me a list of foods to help with the aneamia and she is to go on wednesday now to have a blood sample taken so that i can get the results thursday when my partner takes her in again so that we can see if the white cells are still dropping. she has given me a list of foods that are safe to give the cat for her aneamia and has told me she sees no problem with me bringing another cat into my home.


----------



## colliemerles

GeorgiiePixie said:


> ok I have spoken to my vet and i have had a chance to calm down.
> 
> spid at the time your comments came across as very negative because of how upset i was and yes i should not have spoken to you in the way i did therefor i apologise.
> 
> i do have news. my vet has told me my cat tested NEGATIVE for the feLV virus meaning that any cats I rehome WOULD NOT be at risk of contracting.
> 
> she has given me a list of foods to help with the aneamia and she is to go on wednesday now to have a blood sample taken so that i can get the results thursday when my partner takes her in again so that we can see if the white cells are still dropping. she has given me a list of foods that are safe to give the cat for her aneamia and has told me she sees no problem with me bringing another cat into my home.


_very glad your cat seems to be getting better, maybe your vet can verify this in a letter for you to show any rescues should you decide to rehome another cat , hope theres more good news after her next check up / blood tests  _


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

Toby Tyler said:


> My first cat with FeLV was a stray I found, tiny and flea ridden roaming the street in front of my house. It took him to the vet who ran a FeLV test. Vet advised me to put him to sleep on the spot. I decided instead to give him the best home and care I could. Named him Truffles. He lived much longer than anyone ever anticipated, but there was a lot of sickness and heartache as well as sacrifice.
> 
> After having Truffles a few years, a very special cat showed up on my doorstep. I called him Pantaloons and cared for him as an outdoor stray because of Truffles having FeLV being inside.
> 
> I soon took Pantaloons to the vet for vaccines and a check up. Had the test run and sadly he was also FeLV + I decided to take him in as well. Took care of both of them for some good years. Both lived to the approximate age of 7 which is pretty good for FeLV. I didn't have to worry about them sharing food and water dishes or any of that, it was what it was. I knew any time with them was precious. It was rewarding even though heartbreaking and both lived a good life they would not have otherwise had.


I've clicked on your 'like' button - but wanted to say I liked your very positive reply to OP very, very much.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Great news that she has tested negative 
But does this mean she actually does not have Leukemia now, or does she still have it without being infected with the virus? 
I am a bit confused, do they think she is not actually dying now and may have some other condition instead??


----------



## catcoonz

Im left confused now aswell.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Treaclesmum said:


> Great news that she has tested negative
> But does this mean she actually does not have Leukemia now, or does she still have it without being infected with the virus?
> I am a bit confused, do they think she is not actually dying now and may have some other condition instead??


basically because she tested negative for the virus she cannot pass it on, she has a form of cancer as first thought but not the feLV virus.we will find out wednesday/thursday with the other blood tests etc. the vet said is she is very aneamic and feeding her foods high in iron alongside the jags, it should start to pick her up in no time.


----------



## Toby Tyler

I am a bit confused as well. The test needs to be confirmed by IFA in addition to the Elisa test your vet likely performed to completely rule in or rule out felv.

A good link explaining felv...

Feline Leukemia Virus (FeLV)

As an aside will add I have/had no regrets taking these cats in whatsoever. They were the most appreciative cats ever it seemed. My love and appreciation for cats came from these two. When first on my own I got a cat, but when he passed I never intended to get another until these two came into my life. And I sure learned a heck of a lot about cat care in the process. From giving sub-q fluids to syringe feeding to dealing with seizures I did it all and am grateful for the experience it gave me.


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> ok I have spoken to my vet and i have had a chance to calm down.
> 
> spid at the time your comments came across as very negative because of how upset i was and yes i should not have spoken to you in the way i did therefor i apologise.
> 
> i do have news. my vet has told me my cat tested NEGATIVE for the feLV virus meaning that any cats I rehome WOULD NOT be at risk of contracting.


Water off a ducks back my dear - I've worked with special needs behavioural kids thrown out of main stream school for their 'attitude' - your 'misunderstanding' of my posts was merely frustrating.

Now, if she isn't FeLV positive then she doesn't have cat leukaemia so you need to find out *EXACTLY* what she does have and what the prognosis is from your vet. Get him/ her to write it down in plain and basic black and white - worst case scenario and best case - because until you know exactly what is wrong and how it can affect her you are going to have problems doing a rehome. You also need to know how that prognosis will affect you financially too before you take on more expense and how her care will be managed, and whether another cat will help or hinder.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

I really could not handle the siezures that would just be far too heartbreaking for me...if it got to that stage I would have to have her put to sleep unfortunately as I really would not be able to handle watching my cat go through that.

the vet has said she tested negative for the feLV, so to me that means she does not have it. But the vet did say she wont be able to pass anything on and that getting another cat would not harm either Tigerlily or any other cats I take in.


----------



## danniandnala

im sure from the confusion caused theres a letter to cc from the vets to confirm everything then cc can carry on find one thats best for you and tigerlily xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> Water off a ducks back my dear - I've worked with special needs behavioural kids thrown out of main stream school for their 'attitude' - your 'misunderstanding' of my posts was merely frustrating.
> 
> Now, if she isn't FeLV positive then she doesn't have cat leukaemia so you need to find out *EXACTLY* what she does have and what the prognosis is from your vet. Get him/ her to write it down in plain and basic black and white - worst case scenario and best case - because until you know exactly what is wrong and how it can affect her you are going to have problems doing a rehome. You also need to know how that prognosis will affect you financially too before you take on more expense and how her care will be managed, and whether another cat will help or hinder.


the vet explained that Tigerlily is to go for 2 jags every 2weeks, one for her aneamia and also the steroid injections.

the reason she is getting the steroid injections is because they appear to be helping to lower the white blood cell count which at the start before her op was over 40 (not sure how that is calculated) but the last test done showed that the white cell count was sitting at 34 (vet said it should be at approx 15 if i remember rightly). we are to have another blood test done on wednesday to see if these white cells have dropped any further.

The costs for these are still being claimed through my insurance for the cat as they are classified as "follow up treatments" therefor it is part of the initial costs we were claiming for.we are paying 10% of those costs as stated in the contract with the insurance company.

the test has shown she is negative for the feLV now at the time the vet had mentioned lymphoma so im not sure if this is what she has. This will be asked on wednesday.


----------



## Grace_Lily

Sorry to hear your initial plans haven't worked out OP, it may not seem like it now but in time you might say it was fate. I know my sister 'missed out' by not being able to rehome a pet rabbit from a litter I had already adopted from (someone else got there first!), but instead she now has another rabbit who is very, very special and who she wouldn't have otherwise had. Everything happens for a reason.

CC is the guardian to the cats in her care, and also to the cats living in the households she is looking to rehome to. The welfare of the cats must always come first and I think it's quite sad that she seems to feel guilty/ awkward for doing this.

Spid is of course absolutely right in the points she has made. As she said, she doesn't sugar coat things but she certainly wasn't making any of her points in an offensive tone. I think she unfairly bore the brunt of your frustration at the general situation.

I have 6 cats here so have a fair amount of experience of making introductions. What I will say is just because your cat gets on well with your neighbours cats doesn't mean she will take to the cat(s) you choose to adopt. In a healthy cat this may well be a risk you would have chosen to take, but I really think you need to consider it an awful lot considering her current ill health. If the stress of the new additions made Tigerlily sicker I'm sure you would be devastated.

You said at the beginning of the thread you weren't aware of the costs involved. Well done for recognising this and maybe start saving up for a new pet now. As you know from looking after Tigerlily vets bills are incredibly expensive and just one of the many costs associated with pet ownership.

Someone mentioned rehoming a cat who already has leukaemia. I think this is a fabulous idea once you are financially stable if you are adamant that you do want to go ahead with a new pet. Many rescues will cover the costs of existing conditions. Personally I wouldn't go through the stress of introducing a new pet at all (for Tigerlily's sake), but this is a good compromise that won't risk the health of a healthy cat/kitten.

Finally, I know this is a sensitive point but I noticed you mentioned having agoraphobia and so would always be around to supervise the cats. I do sympathise with your situation a lot - I have an illness which leaves me practically housebound too. However, like your illness mine too can be helped massively with CBT and/or medication. It takes time and a *huge* struggle, but with support you can in time make moves into a normal life; a job, hobbies, going out etc. I think it would be an unfair pressure on yourself to say you will always be at home, for however many years the cats live with Tigerlily to prevent the infection passing. At the moment I am at home with my pets all of the time, but I wouldn't make the commitment to a situation where I would need to be here 24/7 for years on end. I'm not going to lie, you won't one day be magically cured but you could very well be living a life that means you want and need to leave your home.

I knew a girl a couple of years ago who was housebound with agoraphobia for about a year. She started off with baby steps; going to end of her drive, then the end of the road, then the corner shop and so on. Eventually she got herself back to full time college and was doing very well for herself. It wasn't easy but she did it. Just wanted to say it can be done, and being at home all day every day may not be something you can or would want to guarantee


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Grace_Lily said:


> Sorry to hear your initial plans haven't worked out OP, it may not seem like it now but in time you might say it was fate. I know my sister 'missed out' by not being able to rehome a pet rabbit from a litter I had already adopted from (someone else got there first!), but instead she now has another rabbit who is very, very special and who she wouldn't have otherwise had. Everything happens for a reason.
> 
> CC is the guardian to the cats in her care, and also to the cats living in the households she is looking to rehome to. The welfare of the cats must always come first and I think it's quite sad that she seems to feel guilty/ awkward for doing this.
> 
> Spid is of course absolutely right in the points she has made. As she said, she doesn't sugar coat things but she certainly wasn't making any of her points in an offensive tone. I think she unfairly bore the brunt of your frustration at the general situation.
> 
> I have 6 cats here so have a fair amount of experience of making introductions. What I will say is just because your cat gets on well with your neighbours cats doesn't mean she will take to the cat(s) you choose to adopt. In a healthy cat this may well be a risk you would have chosen to take, but I really think you need to consider it an awful lot considering her current ill health. If the stress of the new additions made Tigerlily sicker I'm sure you would be devastated.
> 
> You said at the beginning of the thread you weren't aware of the costs involved. Well done for recognising this and maybe start saving up for a new pet now. As you know from looking after Tigerlily vets bills are incredibly expensive and just one of the many costs associated with pet ownership.
> 
> Someone mentioned rehoming a cat who already has leukaemia. I think this is a fabulous idea once you are financially stable if you are adamant that you do want to go ahead with a new pet. Many rescues will cover the costs of existing conditions. Personally I wouldn't go through the stress of introducing a new pet at all (for Tigerlily's sake), but this is a good compromise that won't risk the health of a healthy cat/kitten.
> 
> Finally, I know this is a sensitive point but I noticed you mentioned having agoraphobia and so would always be around to supervise the cats. I do sympathise with your situation a lot - I have an illness which leaves me practically housebound too. However, like your illness mine too can be helped massively with CBT and/or medication. It takes time and a *huge* struggle, but with support you can in time make moves into a normal life; a job, hobbies, going out etc. I think it would be an unfair pressure on yourself to say you will always be at home, for however many years the cats live with Tigerlily to prevent the infection passing. At the moment I am at home with my pets all of the time, but I wouldn't make the commitment to a situation where I would need to be here 24/7 for years on end. I'm not going to lie, you won't one day be magically cured but you could very well be living a life that means you want and need to leave your home.
> 
> I knew a girl a couple of years ago who was housebound with agoraphobia for about a year. She started off with baby steps; going to end of her drive, then the end of the road, then the corner shop and so on. Eventually she got herself back to full time college and was doing very well for herself. It wasn't easy but she did it. Just wanted to say it can be done, and being at home all day every day may not be something you can or would want to guarantee


i am financially stable, in regards to the costs i was reffering to the fact i was told i had costs of just £85 for the transport which then jumped to £210 this is the costs i could not afford. i could and can afford everything else in between. my cat has tested negative for the feLV virus therefor she does not have it and cannot pass on anything to the other cats i may rehome.

I have been housebound now for just going on 3years...no medication or therapy has worked for me at all. in any case it has made me worse.


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> I really could not handle the siezures that would just be far too heartbreaking for me..


Any cat could develop seizures. What are you going to do other than deal with it and help your cat. Truffles lived for over a year with seizures. I would go outside and cry so he didn't know how upset I was. But he got over them and had a good quality of life. He let me know when the time was to say goodbye and it wasn't because of a siezure.

I really think you have not got the answers from your vet that you need to go forward. A second test needed to be sent out to a reference laboratory for vet to tell you without a doubt.


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> i am financially stable, in regards to the costs i was reffering to the fact i was told i had costs of just £85 for the transport which then jumped to £210 this is the costs i could not afford. i could and can afford everything else in between


Surely you realised there would be adoption costs too?  You can't expect a rescue to raise and neuter and vaccinate and not expect an adoption fee! So two cats, two adoption fees. I don't know CCs fees but I would imagine a minimum £70 each for adoption; so a total of £225 would seem very reasonable. And as I said previously £85 of transport is incredibly cheap, I paid £300 for a transport of effectively the same distance and that was 7 years ago when petrol prices were much cheaper.

(again not having a go - just confused that it seems you thought you would get the cat and kitten for free?)


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Toby Tyler said:


> Any cat could develop seizures. What are you going to do other than deal with it and help your cat. Truffles lived for over a year with seizures. I would go outside and cry so he didn't know how upset I was. But he got over them and had a good quality of life. He let me know when the time was to say goodbye and it wasn't because of a siezure.
> 
> I really think you have not got the answers from your vet that you need to go forward. A second test needed to be sent out to a reference laboratory for vet to tell you without a doubt.


my cat has had 5 tests done, all of these were sent to feline specialists. i had 3 other vets opinions. all i know is she is negative for the feLV virus meaning she cannot pass on anything to any other cat.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> Surely you realised there would be adoption costs too?  You can't expect a rescue to raise and neuter and vaccinate and not expect an adoption fee! So two cats, two adoption fees. I don't know CCs fees but I would imagine a minimum £70 each for adoption; so a total of £225 would seem very reasonable. And as I said previously £85 of transport is incredibly cheap, I paid £300 for a transport of effectively the same distance and that was 7 years ago when petrol prices were much cheaper.
> 
> (again not having a go - just confused that it seems you thought you would get the cat and kitten for free?)


well i had not been told about all of this at all. and its not from cc that the cats are coming from anyway as it is someone else who has them and this other person is the one who administered the costs. i was aware of the transport fee but nothing else.


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> my cat has had 5 tests done, all of these were sent to feline specialists. i had 3 other vets opinions. all i know is she is negative for the feLV virus meaning she cannot pass on anything to any other cat.


You paid for these tests, the written results are yours. If you can post these, minus the name of vet and practice, any personal info etc, some of us can perhaps help interpret what is going on.


----------



## spid

I think you were slightly naive to think that you would get the cats for the cost of the transport only, every rescue charges an adoption fee or they would all go bust. 

However, put this all behind you and move on. Find out what is wrong with Tigerlily and work onwards from there. Lymphoma is different to leukaemia but needs treatment. She may require chemotherapy to cure it. And it may not work. 

I hope you manage to find a therapy that works for your agoraphobia - it would be very sad for you to never conquer it, I think you are quite young still (am I right? early 20s?) and you could get very bored of the same 4 walls for the next 65 years. Please give other or same therapies another try.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Toby Tyler said:


> You paid for these tests, the written results are yours. If you can post these, minus the name of vet and practice, any personal info etc, some of us can perhaps help interpret what is going on.


we were not given these test results or documents relating to it so i cannot post them here. I will find out about gaining access to these files on wednesday.


----------



## Grace_Lily

GeorgiiePixie said:


> i am financially stable, in regards to the costs i was reffering to the fact i was told i had costs of just £85 for the transport which then jumped to £210 this is the costs i could not afford. i could and can afford everything else in between. my cat has tested negative for the feLV virus therefor she does not have it and cannot pass on anything to the other cats i may rehome.
> 
> I have been housebound now for just going on 3years...no medication or therapy has worked for me at all. in any case it has made me worse.


Trying to put this delicately - £210 really isn't a great deal of money that you would need to raise. If you cannot raise it now for a planned transport fee how would you manage to raise that, plus more, for any emergency vet treatment the cats would need urgently?

I would urge you to seek help from an alternative therapist, providing you are wanting to get better. The relationship with your therapist is a very personal one, and sometimes you have to give it a try and reject one or two before you find someone who you really feel will help you. I once had an awful appointment with a psychologist, really terrible and totally set me back, but I requested a new psychologist and was assigned someone who was brilliant. Really understood me, my illness and what I needed to do to get better. If you want help, your standard of living could be greatly improved, but you really do want to have to get better and give it your all.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

spid said:


> I think you were slightly naive to think that you would get the cats for the cost of the transport only, every rescue charges an adoption fee or they would all go bust.
> 
> However, out this all behind you and move on. Find out what is wrong with Tigerlily and work onwards from there. Lymphoma is different to leukaemia but needs treatment. She may require chemotherapy to cure it. And it may not work.
> 
> I hope you manage to find a therapy that works for your agoraphobia - it would be very sad for you to never conquer it, I think you are quite young still (am I right? early 20s?) and you could get very bored of the same 4 walls for the next 65 years. Please give other or same therapies another try.


close im 26. i was told chemotherapy would not work on her, thats going by what the feline specialists said.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Grace_Lily said:


> Trying to put this delicately - £210 really isn't a great deal of money that you would need to raise. If you cannot raise it now for a planned transport fee how would you manage to raise that, plus more, for any emergency vet treatment the cats would need urgently?
> 
> I would urge you to seek help from an alternative therapist, providing you are wanting to get better. The relationship with your therapist is a very personal one, and sometimes you have to give it a try and reject one or two before you find someone who you really feel will help you. I once had an awful appointment with a psychologist, really terrible and totally set me back, but I requested a new psychologist and was assigned someone who was brilliant. Really understood me, my illness and what I needed to do to get better. If you want help, your standard of living could be greatly improved, but you really do want to have to get better and give it your all.


my costs are all through my insurance that i have for any animal...all i pay is 10% of the total costs so i can afford emergency fees.


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> close im 26. i was told chemotherapy would not work on her, thats going by what the feline specialists said.


Ah, that's pity. I'm not a vet though - just well read and experienced. As others have said you are entitled to the print outs of the test results - you paid for them they are legally yours. You really do need a deep and frank discussion with your vet and don't be fobbed off. Write out the questions you need to ask and take a pen to write down the answers - once they see you are serious about fully understanding her condition they will be very open and frank with you, and if they aren't change vets.

Between us, and especially if Ianthi can be involved, we can help interpret the results.


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm sorry you have been upset not to get the kittens you were looking forward to  but I am sure that you will be able to find others at some point to share your life with.
Right now I would concentrate on getting Tigerlily better - it's good that she has tested negative for FelV but she still has ongoing health issues which need to be sorted. 
To my mind not passing on anything to any new kitten is not the only issue. I am thinking of Tigerlily who may be upset enough to endanger her health by the arrival of boisterous kittens.


----------



## crispycat

as an aside I do really hope for your wellbeing and that of ur relationship u will attempt more treatment options for yourself - provided as others have said u really wan it.

26 is far too young to be oppressed by 4 walls - u deserve a life as much as anyone:sad:


----------



## Toby Tyler

I have lived double your time hun  What I have learned in those years is things always happen for a reason, _especially_ the bad things for some reason. At some point you will look back and see the answer. But with every door closed another one opens.

For now let's concentrate on getting to the root of what's going on with Tigerlilly by getting those test results and getting your questions answered.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

crispycat said:


> as an aside I do really hope for your wellbeing and that of ur relationship u will attempt more treatment options for yourself - provided as others have said u really wan it.
> 
> 26 is far too young to be oppressed by 4 walls - u deserve a life as much as anyone:sad:


me and my partners relationship is doing very well, he understands fully the ins and outs of what goes on and helps me on a daily basis especially through the panic attacks and anxiety. I have tried treatment options that are available to me and nothing seems to work. getting a new therapist wont work either as i dont have anything i need to talk about. nothing that i can say that will help me not be confined to my home. its something i will need to work at on my own and continue to work at.

I have been confined to my home since i was 23 so it really isnt a bother for me and tbh even if i was able to go out i would more than likely stay indoors as even when i did have a job and was able to go places i stayed in more than i went out.


----------



## catcoonz

Crispycat, not sure if you know about public messages but i have just sent on to you. x


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Toby Tyler said:


> I have lived double your time hun  What I have learned in those years is things always happen for a reason, _especially_ the bad things for some reason. At some point you will look back and see the answer. But with every door closed another one opens.
> 
> For now let's concentrate on getting to the root of what's going on with Tigerlilly by getting those test results and getting your questions answered.


trust me if you knew even half of what ive been through even you would be thinking ive got the devil personally following me around to mess up my life....bad luck doesnt just happen in 3s for me, its more like a tonne of bricks hitting you at once....constantly

for every one little ray of sunshine....i end up with 40 other things happeneing that is nothing but bad luck


----------



## Grace_Lily

GeorgiiePixie said:


> me and my partners relationship is doing very well, he understands fully the ins and outs of what goes on and helps me on a daily basis especially through the panic attacks and anxiety. I have tried treatment options that are available to me and nothing seems to work. getting a new therapist wont work either as i dont have anything i need to talk about. nothing that i can say that will help me not be confined to my home. its something i will need to work at on my own and continue to work at.
> 
> I have been confined to my home since i was 23 so it really isnt a bother for me and tbh even if i was able to go out i would more than likely stay indoors as even when i did have a job and was able to go places i stayed in more than i went out.


I think from how you're talking you have seen a therapist/ counsellor which is very different to receiving CBT from a psychologist, and seeing a psychiatrist for medication. Talking about your issues past and present is usually part of normal counselling. CBT does involve talking about your issues but the main focus is physically doing tasks that cause you anxiety, until in time they are achievable without any/ very little anxiety. Agoraphobia isn't something many people can work on without professional help, so please don't feel you should just be plodding along by yourself with it.

You obviously are able to leave the house to take Tigerlily to the vets so that is great. Imagine the freedom of being able to leave home like that to go to uni/ work/ see friends. 

I'm a homebody too, but liking being at home is very different to being forced to stay at home by a mental illness. You may feel you are happy to stay at home now, but the mental illness is winning and I guarantee in time you will become so bored of just being at home doing nothing that challenges you. As others have said, you are still young and have a lot of life to experience. Please don't let mental illness rob you of a life.


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> trust me if you knew even half of what ive been through even you would be thinking ive got the devil personally following me around to mess up my life....bad luck doesnt just happen in 3s for me, its more like a tonne of bricks hitting you at once....constantly
> 
> for every one little ray of sunshine....i end up with 40 other things happeneing that is nothing but bad luck


I think most people can write a book about the horrors of their lives - hubby and I laugh about it constantly - as in, we get all the bad luck and the stress only has gotten harder as the years have gone by - and my early life certainly wasn't easy. But, you have to put that aside and try. I now have CFS and I have to make myself to things, I could easily sit here and not go out etc because it is easier but I don't. I might hurt in the morning but I will have achieved. I've seen too many people say I can't, I won't, it doesn't work to know that that isn't the case forever, something or someone can and will help you. One of my fiends is very agoraphobic but now has kids and works and self proclaims that hard work as it still is, life is now better. Always look ahead and look for the good in the day. It might be seeing a flower or hearing bird song but something is always there.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Grace_Lily said:


> I think from how you're talking you have seen a therapist/ counsellor which is very different to receiving CBT from a psychologist, and seeing a psychiatrist for medication. Talking about your issues past and present is usually part of normal counselling. CBT does involve talking about your issues but the main focus is physically doing tasks that cause you anxiety, until in time they are achievable without any/ very little anxiety. Agoraphobia isn't something many people can work on without professional help, so please don't feel you should just be plodding along by yourself with it.
> 
> You obviously are able to leave the house to take Tigerlily to the vets so that is great. Imagine the freedom of being able to leave home like that to go to uni/ work/ see friends.
> 
> I'm a homebody too, but liking being at home is very different to being forced to stay at home by a mental illness. You may feel you are happy to stay at home now, but the mental illness is winning and I guarantee in time you will become so bored of just being at home doing nothing that challenges you. As others have said, you are still young and have a lot of life to experience. Please don't let mental illness rob you of a life.


I dont actually take her to the v ets my partner does that...i havent left my home at all


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> trust me if you knew even half of what ive been through even you would be thinking ive got the devil personally following me around to mess up my life....bad luck doesnt just happen in 3s for me, its more like a tonne of bricks hitting you at once....constantly
> 
> for every one little ray of sunshine....i end up with 40 other things happeneing that is nothing but bad luck


Part of what you are experiencing is the way you are processing your thoughts. You can actually set yourself up for failure by that way of thinking. I believe you are doing that.

You have no idea of the trials and tribulations I have been through in my life, beginning with having an emotionally and physically abusive alcoholic father and living in relative poverty as a child.  It's sets the path for your your entire future. But I didn't let that control me as an adult, even though it still affects me.

One thing you will find amazing is to write down at least _one_ thing you are grateful for each day. Try to write as many as possible. It will make a huge difference in your outlook.


----------



## Grace_Lily

GeorgiiePixie said:


> I dont actually take her to the v ets my partner does that...i havent left my home at all


My mistake, from the way you were writing I got the impression you were taking her.

Still, my point stands. With the right help you can make the little steps towards going out  Use Tigerlily as your motivation if it helps, that way you can be with her at vet appointments to hear first hand how she is.


----------



## crispycat

Catcoonz - sorry no didnt know about messages - cant seem to reply but will surely let u know if anyone is interested once i have contacted my friends down south

Toby tyler - if i could press a 1000 likes on ur post i would - the gratefulness thing i have been practicing for the last 3 years and it has made the most impact on my life than anything else - ther is an excellent book - will have to go look it up if anyone is interested. which part of the US are u in? A country dear to my heart as my best friend lives on the west coast - have relatives scattered as well as friends all over the place - plus have a lot of business dealings with my wee tiny biz ther too

ooops didnt mean to take this thread sideways soory GP!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Cognitive Therapy is very good and works very well for Anxiety problems, like Agoraphobia. It doesn't dwell on why you got the anxiety in the first place like some therapy does, it works on what is maintaing it now, and how you are thinking about things. I had alot of Social Anxiety problems when I was 17/18 which were really bad, but I actually helped myself by teaching myself Cognitive Therapy! I didn't actually see a psychologist in the end, but I was able to work on it myself and actually got better  xx


----------



## Aurelie

I am late to this and I don't understand the history of these cats, but I get the impression that they are not personally known to you. What I don't understand is why it absolutely HAS to be these cats when it looks like its such an upheaval and Catcoonz has already offered you an alternative that she feels might be a better fit.

This isn't a criticism, I sympathise with your disappointment, I just don't understand why it HAS to be these cats if you haven't ever met them.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Aurelie said:


> I am late to this and I don't understand the history of these cats, but I get the impression that they are not personally known to you. What I don't understand is why it absolutely HAS to be these cats when it looks like its such an upheaval and Catcoonz has already offered you an alternative that she feels might be a better fit.
> 
> This isn't a criticism, I sympathise with your disappointment, I just don't understand why it HAS to be these cats if you haven't ever met them.


because CC had been keeping me up-to-date with these cats through email and had sent pictures aswel as the fact when I saw them I felt a connection to them. If I dont feel a connection I dont home the cat because it would be unfair to not feel connected to them and not have a bond with them.
im pretty sure a lot of people on here can understand what I mean about the bond and connecion side to having any animal.


----------



## catcoonz

crispycat, dont worry about my message, ive just got home from meeting the lady who was upset to be parting with her cat, turns out she didnt know how to keep a cat and a newborn baby (human). After a chat and with help offered as she is near to me she is now keeping her cat and greatful for advise, i have left her all my details so if she does get worried or needs to be rehomed then she knows her cat will be helped.

GP, im not quite sure what to say as to be honest when i collect a rescue i dont feel connected to any of them, its only with time spent that my feelings become known, i do think you are looking for a certain colour so maybe you could tell me which colour cats you do prefer and i will contact you if a suitable cat does come into the rescue.

I do think you should go to your nearest cat rescue, im sure there are 100's of cats needing special homes which could be suitable.

I will wish you good luck and hope your family is complete. xxx


----------



## sskmick

It is disappointing when things don't go to plan. I look at it that things happen for a reason and what ever happens it is meant to be.

According to my previous vet cat leukemia is contagious, which is why you can have them immunised against it. As my lot are indoor cats the risk is minimal so they do not have the vaccine.

What I am not sure of is that if the new cats are immunised against it, won't that protect them.

Some animals actually perk up when they have a companion it can give them a new lease of life albeit a short one.


----------



## fierceabby

catcoonz said:


> crispycat, dont worry about my message, ive just got home from meeting the lady who was upset to be parting with her cat, turns out she didnt know how to keep a cat and a newborn baby (human). After a chat and with help offered as she is near to me she is now keeping her cat and greatful for advise, i have left her all my details so if she does get worried or needs to be rehomed then she knows her cat will be helped.
> 
> GP, im not quite sure what to say as to be honest when i collect a rescue i dont feel connected to any of them, its only with time spent that my feelings become known, i do think you are looking for a certain colour so maybe you could tell me which colour cats you do prefer and i will contact you if a suitable cat does come into the rescue.
> 
> I do think you should go to your nearest cat rescue, im sure there are 100's of cats needing special homes which could be suitable.
> 
> I will wish you good luck and hope your family is complete. xxx


All i can add is, (by phone so apologies in advance for bad spelling and formatting!) I went to a rescue to get a cat - Bluebell. She was an older girl, blue fur gorgeous and totally envisioned her with me. I looked at her pics everyday. When I got there she was all 'meh, lady, leave me be'. I sat with her ages but we just didn't connect. The whole time TP was up on her back legs over otherside of the rescue wailing 'My Mommy! You are my mom! Mom!mom! C'mere! Mommmmm!!!' TP and I have our own bond that hubby is jealous of 
I hope that one day you are strong enough to go out to a shelter because a sweet cat will just know, and choose you xx


----------



## carly87

Ok, flack jacket on, but...

If your vet said that Tigerlily had Leukaemia, then she must have tested positive for it at some point, otherwise that diagnosis would not or should not have been made. Vets will not give a Leukaemia diagnosis lightly as it can mean the end of life for cats whose owners can't or won't cope with the disease, so to do that without even a basic snap test positive, if you were given that diagnosis, then I'd be changing vets.

So, I'm going to assume that she tested positive and that your vet is good. If she tested positive and your vet is now saying she's negative, they must have done another snap test on her to give you this result. Now, she either has it or she doesn't. Leukaemia doesn't just disappear, so, again assuming that you had 2 snap tests done, it just highlights the unreliability of this method of testing, if two different results are obtained from the same cat.

The Leukaemia status needs to be confirmed with an IFA test result to be certain, and without this result in writing, were I a rescue, i would not be rehoming anything to you as it puts the other cat at considerable risk. I do take your point that you could stop the use of litter trays and bowl sharing etc, but firstly you have to sleep some time, and that means they've got the chance to swap trays at the very least, and secondly, how on earth would you prevent long close contact or mutual grooming? Leukaemia is shed in bodily fluid, so even if they didn't groom, all that would need to happen is for them to cuddle together, or even for one cat to sit in the spot that the other had just vacated (assuming, say, first cat has just been dof a wee and has a damp bum, or has had the squits and leaves a microscopic smear). Then the other cat just grooms himself, and bingo, virus ingested, possible infection.

That being said, I found research today to say that only about 30% of cats exposed to maximal viral loading will develope Leukaemia, but when you are the guardian of a cat, 30% is still a high risk, and I don't know that I could live with myself if I rehomed and the new cat ended up contracting it and the old cat got worse from the stress.

So in short, you need to have the IFA test done and confirmed in writing. otherwise, you need to assume when rehoming that she has leukaemia seeing as you must have had a positive result at some point to make the diagnosis. I think CC has done the right thing here, and while I am truly sorry for you (I know how gut wrenching your situation is and sympathise totally), I will stand by CC in this case.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

the test was done and it states she does not have feLV at all whatsoever why is that hard to grasp???

she had an operation to remove her spleen something of which i have posted on here many times before. As far as im aware she only had 1 test and it came out negative....as i stated previously the vet had also mentioned lymphoma.

as someone else on here has said, i have a right to gain access to the resulta and information, which i will try and obtain on wednesday/thursday. i will post the details here so that anyone with a knowledge of this can take a look and tell me where either myself or my vet have gone wrong.


----------



## spid

I think what is hard to grasp is that you said she initially had leukaemia - which in cats comes from being FeLV positive. People just aren't reading every post as it's now a fair few pages long. Leukaemia and lymphoma are very different diseases and you can't expect everyone to understand why you said she had leukaemia in the first place. I don't.

I also haven't read every single post you have made and committed them to memory - there are lots of cats on here and to remember them all and everything that anyone ever said about them would be impossible. Much as Tom used to infuriate me, he did at least start every new thread about Cuddles by explaining exactly what was wrong with her and he knew his stuff. Lots of us actually have a life outside of PF and can't keep up with every thread. I tried once; it drove me completely potty.

I doubt anyone has '_gone wrong'_ merely as you aren't there yourself the information is being relayed third hand to you and it isn't always 100% accurate. Once the test result are available it will be easier. But until then, on a thread this long you are going to have to accept that you will need to re go over the facts a few times and try to do so nicely. That way you keep everyone on your side, alienating forum members won't help. So chin up, find that one happy thing in this hour and move on.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

because i was initially told she had luekeamia and now im being told she tested negative for feLV so i am just as confused. the vet herself called me this is where my information has come from.


----------



## spid

GeorgiiePixie said:


> because i was initially told she had luekeamia and now im being told she tested negative for feLV so i am just as confused. the vet herself called me this is where my information has come from.


Sounds like you need to change your vet then.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Cats can test positive and then negative.

This may be helpful ...... (from catchats leukaemia page )....

_ If a test for FeLV is carried out however, and found to be positive, the test will need to be repeated 12 weeks later. If it is then negative, it can be assumed that the cat has overcome the infection and developed its own life-long immunity. _

Link to the complete article ..... Feline Leukaemia: Testing, Care and Adoption of FeLV Positive Cats


----------



## Toby Tyler

I might also Lymphoma and anemia are not at all uncommon in a FeLV cat, it was what Pantaloons succumbed to. A cat doesn't die from FeLV per say, it's as a result of things like anemia and/or other opportunistic illnesses.

For now try to keep a clear head until you get the written results in a few days

Am not saying your cat does have FeLV, but that IFA test is key to confirmation. Some vets will even repeat these tests before giving a definitive diagnosis. It would take a few days to get the results back on an IFA vs the snap test which is done in the vets office.

Even if your cat does test positive, bear in mind she may never develop clinic signs of the illness but could still be a 'shedder'...

What is the outcome of disease?

Cats infected with FeLV have 4 different possible outcomes:

1. Succumb to the infection and develop FeLV associated diseases. The development of FeLV associated diseases such as bone marrow suppression or cancer poorly affects the cat's prognosis.

2. Overcome the virus but the viral "DNA" is incorporated into the cat's own DNA; these cats may or may not develop illness at some point in their lifetime. Those cats that are infected and have no clinical signs may remain asymptomatic for months to years or for life. These cats should still be considered contagious to other cats.

3. Completely eliminate the virus from their system

4. Or the virus could be confined / localized to a small region of the body, such as a mammary gland (rare).

Hope that helps, will be watching for the written test results.


----------



## carly87

<snip>
the test was done and it states she does not have feLV at all whatsoever why is that hard to grasp???

she had an operation to remove her spleen something of which i have posted on here many times before. As far as im aware she only had 1 test and it came out negative....as i stated previously the vet had also mentioned lymphoma.
<snip>
Losing the rag now. As you've said to others, I'll now say to you. Did you actually read my post?

The fact that your vet has given a diagnosis of Leukaemia, whether retracted or not, tells me one of 2 things, and neither are great. Let me spell it out.

1. your vet performed a snap test (a test for Leukaemia which can be done in house with immediate results) which showed a positive result, therefore giving rise to the Leukaemia diagnosis.
or:
2. Your vet looked at clinical symptoms and diagnosed Leukaemia on clinical presentation alone. This suggests that your vet is a bad one and you need to change to a different practice if you can.

you say she's only had one test done. If so and this was the one that ruled out Leukaemia, I would be asking your vet on what basis she gave the original diagnosis.

however, here is what I suspect.

Your vet performed a snap test which gave a positive result.
Vet started treatment and white cell count changed.
Vet thought "Hmmm, that doesn't normally happen with Leukaemia, so it can't be that any more. I know the snap test can show false positives, so I must have been wrong. Ok, next most likely thing?" enter diagnosis 2.

My advice still stands. You need that IFA test. Now, whether you choose to take that advice or not is your own perogative, but I would suggest that if you feel the need to be angry at people who have the best interests of your cat, yourself and any potential rescues you might take on at heart, you simply walk away from your computer for 15 mins, rant to yourself and get rid of it all, then come back on and post a response. yelling at people is going to do no more than make them cross and get them to think twice about responding to you in future.


----------



## MCWillow

GeorgiiePixie said:


> no you dont sound lecturing at all. What a lot of people dont realise is the fact I was looking into getting a cat before I found out about Tigerlily therefor had I got a cat before I found out she was ill there would be no discussion as I would already have another cat and "keeping her as an only cat" as spid has just said, wouldnt have been an option either.


Yep. I got 2 kittens 3 months before Rowan became ill. Out of the three biggies Rowan has had the hardest time accepting them, being such a mummys boy. He still has a hard time accepting them, and will hiss if he thinks they are too big for their boots.

He will also lay down and sleep with them, when the mood takes him, he loves snuggles.

If I had know that 3 months after I got the babies that Rowan would get so ill theres no way I would have got them.

Apart from the added stress to him, I didn't know if he was contagious, or what the outcome would be from his diagnosis. I didn't even have a diagnosis for a month - it was backwards and forwards to the vets and then a week in a specialist clinic that got it.

So now he is on chemo and steroids for a very rare auto-immune disease. Initially they thought it was an infection. Then they thought it was lymphoma. His symptoms pointed to, and were indicitive of, both of those ailments.

His chemo costs £150 for 6 weeks worth of tablets. He is on 2 steroids a day. He needs fortnightly blood tests. Sometimes they need to keep him in and sedate him for his blood tests because thats the only way to get it.

I also need to make sure he eats - they don't care what he eats as long as he eats. So if he decides the only thing he wants that day is white fish, thats what he gets. When you have more than one cat, you cant just feed one what they _all_ want - they all smell fish, they all want fish, they wont eat their normal food if someone else is getting a 'treat'.

There is also the daily meds. Now me and Rowan have a code going on - I shake the tablets bottle and he races me to tha bathroom, so we can shut the door and he gets his tablets in pill pockets. 'Special treats'.

I have about £1000 left out of the £7000 per year I can claim for him. His claim wont renew until November. Every blood test costs a minimum of £50. Thats without sedation. They are talking of reducing his chemo to once every three days, instead of once every two days - that should start in about a months time. And will probably entail more frequent blood tests.

So, in short (in a long winded way!) it would have been so much easier if Rowan had been an only cat. But he isn't, so I manage the best I can (and I think I'm doing OK!). But I wouldn't have chosen to bring _new_ cats into his life _if_ he was an only cat. Its not fair on _any_ of them.

If an unexpected couple of hundred quid has put you into a quandry, what would an unexpected few thousand do?

As a slave to an ill cat, believe me, when I tell you that just concentrating on _that_ cat is the best thing you can do.

Its hard, its heart wrenching, it wrings you out emotionally and financially.

Theres no way Spid is trying to kick you when you are down, just as I am not trying to do that either - but I do know if Rowan had got ill before I got the kittens, she would have been questioning me just as hard, and most probably wouldn't have let me have them. Not just for the kittens sake, but for my sake as well.

I really hope Tigerlily has a good diagnosis, and its something they can treat. You _will _get your kitties, but when the time is right for all of you.

*ETA: I am leaving this post here as it may help other people. People that honestly do have an ill cat.
I poured my heart out to you, letting you know what life is like when you really do have a cat with an illness only to find out the entire story was a web of lies. I hope you are ashamed of yourself, but I honestly don't think you know the meaning of the word.*


----------



## JordanRose

I've only scanned this thread so have got the gist of it...I think. I may have got the wrong end of the stick but here goes 

Firstly, I feel for you. I do. I almost lost out on my Spooks and it was a horrendous time in my life. I was totally heartbroken, having got so close. However, in my case the infuriation and general upset came from the fact that it was a silly excuse. I wanted him as an indoor. They weren't (at first) willing to let him be a house cat.

That's something you can appeal, as long as you can provide everything possible.

However, in your case it's not as easy as that. It's a more complex situation which is difficult to manage. It doesn't make it easier, I know, but you could potentially be risking another cat's life here.

I work in rescue and if we have an FELV or FIV positive cat, we say they need to go to an indoor home. They need to be an only cat, too, unless there are other cats in the household also testing positive. _We would not consider rehoming them to someone with healthy cats._ The risk is just too high.

As rescues, we rehabilitate animals. We put our heart and soul into bringing them to good health, ensuring they're well socialised and that ultimately, they get their second chance. The home that's right for them.

If we were not to consider these factors, what would be the point?

I hope Tigerlily's diagnosis is a good one and that- at a time that is right- you will be able to add to the feline family :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

look carly I really do not wish to speak to you especially after previous things you have said to me on my first day here!!
I had pulled you up about it on the forum and CC told me to delete it so I did.

i am being asked questions i cannot answer because i am telling anyone who posts here what my vet has told me. how can i answer these questions if my god damn bloody vet couldnt even give me answers....i took the words of my vet because they are supposed to be trained in dealing with animal illness...they are supposed to be able to explain to me whats going on. what is making me angry are people on here telling me im a god damn irresponsible pet owner and to think of my cat before myself...well sorry but none of you know me for s**t and cannot make that comment whatsoever...i look after my cat, she gets everything she needs and more. i dont need to be shouted at by any of you either something you might want to think about.

if i dont know the answers i cannot answer the questions simple as that. doesnt make me a bad pet owner it just makes me a misinformed one. 

i have been reading everyones comments fully and taking on board comments made. but all i keep seeing is your cat must be positive well shes not shes NEGATIVE NEGATIVE NEGATIVE!!!!! 

can an admin or moderator please close this thread.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

GP I think your missing Carly's other point. 

Your vet has told she was positive then negative. Either they've tested her first time around and not told you or gave a diagnosis on clinical observation.

Either way, you should maybe look at a different vet. Your current one has either been dishonest with you or not tested enough and given you a heart breaking diagnosis when there has been no need to do so.

Personally, I would not want this vet seeing my animals again.


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> if i dont know the answers i cannot answer the questions simple as that. doesnt make me a bad pet owner it just makes me a misinformed one.
> 
> i have been reading everyones comments fully and taking on board comments made. but all i keep seeing is your cat must be positive well shes not shes NEGATIVE NEGATIVE NEGATIVE!!!!!
> 
> can an admin or moderator please close this thread.


First, this thread is very informative and much thought has gone into some of the posts. I don't think the thread should be closed.

You just said you were misinformed. No one is saying Tigerlilly must be positive. I do know a bit about FeLV and the testing methods. The only way for that test to be confirmed either positive or negative would be through a test it doesn't appear your vet ordered. Don't you want to be sure one way or another?

I am questioning your vets methods in how it was determined your cat had a recent positive result and now your vet is saying she's negative.

Please stay focused and don't take comments personally, as hard as it is. We really do want what's best for Tigerlilly. The test results will help to see why you vet has made these two very different conclusions which is why we are confused.


----------



## neil18409

tincan said:


> GP , you need to put Tigerlilies needs before your own needs , that is what responsible pet ownership is about ....
> Tigerlily is ill ,she should come first and foremost in everything you do for her, do you think it is responsible to bring another cat/kitten in to your home ???
> 
> I am not lecturing just giving my opinion ......
> 
> What i am reading is all about you wanting , to adopt more cats whilst you have a sick girl .....
> 
> What i also see is you have now put imo CC in an intolerable position , she now feels bad because of your reaction , How do you think she feels ???
> 
> CC made a decision based on what is best for your girl , and the cats that were up for adoption .... absolutely nothing wrong in her doing that , the animals in her care need suitable homes/settings , put yourself in her shoes , and just think about it sensibly , would you do it if the shoe was on the other foot ....


excuse me but I must step in here, my partner is neither a bad nor a irresponsible pet owner  she was mis-informed by the vet as to the condition of Tigerlily. What gives you the right to sit here and pre judge her based on what you have perceived? It is absolutely absurd.

All I can add here is that I do not like the fact my partner is feeling bullied (cannot think of another word here) while trying to answer the questions being asked. She is trying to answer them with the little knowledge she has about the condition and what our vet has told us. She is perfectly right in saying that she cannot answer questions she does not know the answer to.

She has broken her heart every night since the diagnosis that her cat has very little chance of survival, something which none of you see as if you did you would know just how much Tigerlily means to her and the fact that she in no way would endanger the lives of other cats had she known Leukeamia was contagious in cats. Instead of jumping the gun and making comments without fully reading the whole conversation/thread, like what some of you have even admitted to doing, then take the time if you are truly interested , to read the whole conversation and not a small part of it.

She does care for that cat and if im honest she treats the cat better than me 

She came here for advice and a little bit of support and quite frankly a lot of you seem incapable of being a little human and taking into consideration how she is feeling. I understand you all have your own views/opinions but being hard with her is not the way to go. Take a step back and think about how you would feel if you were going through exactly what she is (and thats only the things that you know about, there is far more going on than just the cat) .

She has a right to be angry and upset and she apologised for things she has said, something I can guarantee Carly did not bother to read. Just for the record Carly yes my partner does have a very good head on her shoulders, not at all stupid as you first thought on a previous post/thread. She isnt one of those people who does not think things through, she is far too organised and would never take on another animal unless we could without a doubt afford to. If you have a problem with someone being upset about losing out to adopting 2 beautiful cats then you have something seriously wrong.

I second what Georgie has said, could an admin or a mod please close this thread.


----------



## neil18409

Bloodraine5252 said:


> GP I think your missing Carly's other point.
> 
> Your vet has told she was positive then negative. Either they've tested her first time around and not told you or gave a diagnosis on clinical observation.
> 
> Either way, you should maybe look at a different vet. Your current one has either been dishonest with you or not tested enough and given you a heart breaking diagnosis when there has been no need to do so.
> 
> Personally, I would not want this vet seeing my animals again.


I shall be obtaining the results and information tomorrow and shall post them here. I am just as angry about the fact our vet has not informed us fully as we did not know firstly that Leukeamia was contagious and also that if she tested negative for the feLV that she did not have leukeamia.

tests results will be poted in the next few days.


----------



## neil18409

Toby Tyler said:


> First, this thread is very informative and much thought has gone into some of the posts. I don't think the thread should be closed.
> 
> You just said you were misinformed. No one is saying Tigerlilly must be positive. I do know a bit about FeLV and the testing methods. The only way for that test to be confirmed either positive or negative would be through a test it doesn't appear your vet ordered. Don't you want to be sure one way or another?
> 
> I am questioning your vets methods in how it was determined your cat had a recent positive result and now your vet is saying she's negative.
> 
> Please stay focused and don't take comments personally, as hard as it is. We really do want what's best for Tigerlilly. The test results will help to see why you vet has made these two very different conclusions which is why we are confused.


Yes some of those posting have been very informative and have given facts without being totally ignorant of her feelings. She has been talking about points made and has written a list of questions based on these comments as to what she should be asking about Tigerlily.

The vet has said the cat is negative and that is the basis of blood works and the spleen itself being sent to a feline specialist hospital where 3 different feline specialists had a look and done extensive tests. It took approx 3 and a half weeks for us to hear anything back about that and they said she was negative of the feLV.

As we have now been told on here by yourself I think, that if she tested negative for the feLV then she does not have Leukeamia. If this is the case we will certainly want to find out tomorrow exactly what is wrong with her and what can be done if anything to help the situation.

The test results should be posted here in a few days time either by myself or by Georgie.


----------



## Cats cats cats

I too find this an interesting thread and would not like to see it closed. Also, I don't believe threads should be closed simply because the OP doesn't like the responses given.

All that being said, I do think that some of the replies are misinformed . It IS possible to test positive and then subsequently negative for leukaemia ( see my post and link on previous page ) .

Maybe GP or her partner misunderstood the original diagnosis ? Or misheard ? Or the vet expained poorly ? But either way, the diagnosis now is that she's negative , which is super news 

GP , I feel for you but due to the confusion I do think you should get 100% confirmation re Tigelilys status before you bring in any other cats.

If she is positive then sadly, you should not adopt as leukaemia is contagious and with the best will in the world, you cannot supervise 24/7 

CC ..... If GP can prove that Tigerlily is negative , would you reconsider letting her adopt, is it just this leukemia issue ? Sorry if I have missed something that already answers this  of course I am not suggesting you should, particularly if there were other things that factored into your decision


----------



## Toby Tyler

neil18409 said:


> I shall be obtaining the results and information tomorrow and shall post them here. I am just as angry about the fact our vet has not informed us fully as we did not know firstly that Leukeamia was contagious and also that if she tested negative for the feLV that she did not have leukeamia.
> 
> tests results will be poted in the next few days.


Even if she is positive for FeLV, and at this point it really is anyone's guess, the prognosis is not always a bad one. It depends on what course the virus takes.

In my own situation it was a worst case scenario and my cats were able to have a good quality of life for several years.

Let's just get the facts on the table when you pick up those results and take it from there.

You need to ask the vet if the test results were confirmed by Immunoflorescent assay (IFA)

Please keep us posted with the results.


----------



## neil18409

Toby Tyler said:


> Even if she is positive for FeLV, and at this point it really is anyone's guess, the prognosis is not always a bad one. It depends on what course the virus takes.
> 
> In my own situation it was a worst case scenario and my cats were able to have a good quality of life for several years.
> 
> Let's just get the facts on the table when you pick up those results and take it from there.
> 
> You need to ask the vet if the test results were confirmed by Immunoflorescent assay (IFA)
> 
> Please keep us posted with the results.


Well I do not think the vet has fully explained the situation. We were told Tigerlily only had 4-6 weeks left to live, we are now on the 5th/6th week now and Tigerlily is still looking healthy. She has a very good appetite, is jumping around and playing a lot more than normal. She has even started jumping up to the window sill which she has never done in the whole time we have had her.

Sadly Georgie was diagnosed this morning with having severe depression. Which does explain to me a lot why she has been overly emotional and sensitive about things said to her. The stress with everything and now this is all just a bit too overwhelming for her. Ive advised her to stay off of here for the moment because it would be best for her.


----------



## spid

neil18409 said:


> Well I do not think the vet has fully explained the situation. We were told Tigerlily only had 4-6 weeks left to live, we are now on the 5th/6th week now and Tigerlily is still looking healthy. She has a very good appetite, is jumping around and playing a lot more than normal. She has even started jumping up to the window sill which she has never done in the whole time we have had her.
> 
> Sadly Georgie was diagnosed this morning with having severe depression. Which does explain to me a lot why she has been overly emotional and sensitive about things said to her. The stress with everything and now this is all just a bit too overwhelming for her. Ive advised her to stay off of here for the moment because it would be best for her.


My Minnii was given 6 weeks (for HCM) 3 years later she is still with us!


----------



## Toby Tyler

spid said:


> My Minnii was given 6 weeks (for HCM) 3 years later she is still with us!


I was advised to put Truffles down for a positive FeLV test. He made it to age seven.

Vets can and do make mistakes, they're human. I would be having the discussion with him that you don't feel he has fully explained the situation and that now you are more informed and expect more from him going forward. And request printouts whenever Tigerlilly goes to the vets, especially if any tests are done.

Hope Georgie is feeling better soon. Good news she has gotten a proper diagnosis and can move forward from here.


----------



## carly87

I really feel like I'm going senile here, and am more than a little confused.

I remember saying something to GP about factoring in costs of having more cats if she was struggling to cover the costs of a spay, but when she told me she had insurance, the point was no longer necessary. Think I might have said something to the effect that the premium was expensive as I'd misunderstood what she'd written, but again, she cleared that up, and as far as I was aware, I'd not caused upset or offence, so I really don't understand why this is being brought up. Or have i missed something and have offended where I haven't even realised? Hoping I haven't!

As for the "negative, negative, negative" infinitum comment, I don't know how else to get my point across. I'm not saying that she's positive, not at all. What I'm saying is that they obviously thought she was at one time or another to have mentioned the diagnosis, and now that they're saying she's not, it doesn't make sense, and it would be worthwhile ordering the IFA test to clear up any mis-information. I knew she'd been reviewed by specialists, but thought it was more of a case conference rather than organs being sent off. Chances are they may have already run the IFA then if they've had tissue samples, so it may well be that your vet can clear this all up in a minute when you see her tomorrow.

I really don't know how else to say it, so if I'm still not making sense to you, please feel free to ignore. I do think a lot of what is written loses its expression when viewed in text only. When I was talking about stepping away for 15 mins, I was giving well intentioned advice, as this is what I frequently do myself before replying. I am not, as most people on here will tell you, in the habit of coming on to have a go at people for no reason. What's the point. It doesn't change things for the cat involved, so it achieves nothing.

Please do not make this personal by bringing up old threads where no insult was meant. If you want to write me privately to get it sorted, then you're more than welcome. Of course, you can go ahead and tarr and feather me here if you like, if I was totally out of order, whatever works.

I shall also be contacting CC about this to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## neil18409

carly87 said:


> I shall also be contacting CC about this to get to the bottom of it.


I really do not see why you have to contact CC. There is nothing left to 'get to the bottom of' 
We are not able to get the cats, end of. Absolutely no need to contact anyone about anything or drag it out further than it should.


----------



## crispycat

Neil first of all well done to you for being such a supportive partner - you are both so young and have the rest of your lives ahead of you

Having worked with people with mental illness I feel perhaps all this happened for the best so that you and Georgie can just concentrate on her feeling better first - all this just seems like another added stress. I do not mean to lecture and i hope you can feel that.

I think a lot of people have given a lot of caring and sensible advise - look at it this way it takes time and energy to write a post - if they werent bothered they just wouldnt do it.

warm wishes to both of you.


----------



## MCWillow

neil18409 said:


> I really do not see why you have to contact CC. There is nothing left to 'get to the bottom of'
> We are not able to get the cats, end of. Absolutely no need to contact anyone about anything or drag it out further than it should.


Actually, I feel both you and Georgie are being quite rude to Carly, when all she has done is try to help by posting what she knows, and what tests you should ask your vet for, to try and get some answers. And I mean answers for yourselves, not for anyone else.

I also spent a long time writing a long post to you both on the realities of living in a multi-cat household where one of the cats really is quite ill, which neither of you acknowledged.

If you don't like someone for whatever reason then just ignore them. There is no need for rudeness.

I really hope you find out what actually is wrong with Tigerlily, and you get her well again - as I said, I know the heartache of having an ill cat.

Georgie, I hope you start to get well again yourself. I too have been where you are, it can be very hard, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. x


----------



## Toby Tyler

MCWillow said:


> Actually, I feel both you and Georgie are being quite rude to Carly, when all she has done is try to help by posting what she knows, and what tests you should ask your vet for, to try and get some answers. And I mean answers for yourselves, not for anyone else.
> 
> *I really hope you find out what actually is wrong with Tigerlily, and you get her well again *- as I said, I know the heartache of having an ill cat.
> 
> Georgie, I hope you start to get well again yourself. I too have been where you are, it can be very hard, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. x


This is all everyone is trying to say. We want to find out what exactly is wrong, not to say she is definitely positive for FeLV. The only way to treat her is to know exactly what you are dealing with.

That said I would hate to have GP leave the forum at this critical time. Can we all just move forward from here? Carly was only suggesting the same thing I was.

Neil, can you at least stay with this so we can help Tigerlilly?


----------



## neil18409

Toby Tyler said:


> Neil, can you at least stay with this so we can help Tigerlilly?


I certainly will


----------



## catcoonz

I hope all goes well for Tigerlily at the vets.
GP, if you ever need to talk, although i dont understand leukemia i can listen and i know how hard things are for you right now. xxxxx

Please dont lose faith, we are all here to offer support where ever we can. x


----------



## neil18409

MCWillow said:


> Actually, I feel both you and Georgie are being quite rude to Carly


all I can say in regards to that is that I do not intend to come across as rude however I do have to point out that there was another thread on this forum where carly had exchanged a few comments with Georgie and within these comments carly had been confrontational with her.

Thankyou everyone for the well wishes, I shall pass them


----------



## Toby Tyler

catcoonz said:


> I hope all goes well for Tigerlily at the vets.
> GP, if you ever need to talk, although i dont understand leukemia i can listen and i know how hard things are for you right now. xxxxx
> 
> Please dont lose faith, we are all here to offer support where ever we can. x


I do understand leukemia. If and when it comes to that will be more then happy to help. Feel free to pm if you need a shoulder as well.

There will be answers after your vet visit I believe.

If there are any questions you think you need to ask regarding the vet visit, please post.

Things do happen for a reason, it usually just takes time to discover what that reason is. Chin up GP, the only place to go from here is forward  I can think of one thing you can be thankful for. A supportive partner is worth their weight in gold


----------



## fierceabby

I am sorry that Georgie feels upset. I think that we are all trying to make sense of this vague diagnosis from the vet, and I think that posters don't mean Georgie would be a bad pet owner if she got more cats, it's just it can be a massive life change if your cat goes downhill, especially as G loves TL so much. As someone else posted, she would never forgive herself if getting a new cat(s) proved detrimental to TL, so I think we are just saying please wait and we will help sort out/interpret TL's diagnosis and help you move forward when you know exactly what you're dealing with. 
We know you are both disappointed, we just want to help, it's just that people have asked a lot of questions as your vet seems a bit sketchy - honestly, we don't want you or Georgie to feel ganged up on, it's just that the info posted has been a bit disjointed and contradictory. I don't think people are calling you liars - more that we doubt your vet is being as thorough as we would like - which will either cause unnecessary heartbreak for you, or worse, a false negative on TL, which means instead of one ill cat, you end up adopting more and them all getting it. 
It's understandable that things get taken out of context and it's not that people can't grasp what you've said, it's more trying to get it clear and in order to try to work out whats gone on - with the soul aim of helping you guys and TigerLily.
Please pass on my best wishes to Georgie - we are all posting because we care. xx


----------



## carly87

The thread does spring to mind now, and again, confrontation was not my intent. I was actually trying to avoid a situation like thi, where she got her hopes well up before a home check and finalisation of the adoption, then got let down by something not turning out right. I know she didn't want to hear it, but if you look through the threads objectively, then perhaps you can appreciate where I'm coming from. This forum does have a tendancy to be all sunshine and light and common sense out the window whenever there's the possibility of a new home, but that's because people are so excited about the fact that a rescue is finding a new slave that reality is forgotten about. Knowing how much she wanted those particular two cats, my advice was to help her avoid the very thing which she's done and which has caused so much heartache, namely getting attached before they were hers. Is there really anything so dreadfully wrong with that?

That being said, my fingers are very firmly crossed for some positive results for you all tomorrow. Do go with her list of questions, and push them hard to give you a written account of all they've done on her so far, as that will sort things out for yourself and her.


----------



## MCWillow

neil18409 said:


> all I can say in regards to that is that I do not intend to come across as rude however I do have to point out that there was another thread on this forum where carly had exchanged a few comments with Georgie and within these comments carly had been confrontational with her.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for the well wishes, I shall pass them


This thread isn't about the other thread though (whatever thread it was, I didn't see it), its about getting help for Tigerlily, and the pros and cons of getting new cats, while she is still undergoing tests to find out exactly what is wrong with her.

Holding grudges doesn't do anyone any good - you may disagree with someone on one thread, and then agree with them on another. I always look at it as disagreeing with what has actually been said, not whoever said it - no-one agrees with everyone 100% of the time.

I am bowing out now. You will both do what you want to do, and thats is entirely your right - but ignoring people that are trying to give you good advice, based on experience, isn't going to do you any favours.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## spid

neil18409 said:


> all I can say in regards to that is that I do not intend to come across as rude however I do have to point out that there was another thread on this forum where carly had exchanged a few comments with Georgie and within these comments carly had been confrontational with her.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for the well wishes, I shall pass them


But this was resolved and there really isn't any reason to bring it up again. That's just continuing bad blood that was already sorted. And aren't people allowed another chance? So you took offence at Carly previously - do you not ever want her to give help and guidance because you fell out once? Isn't that a bit like sulking? All a bit 'playground'.  Let bygones be bygones and move on - don't cut out a very valuable source of knowledge because you had a bit of a tiff. Blimey, if I'd taken to heart what GP said to me on this thread I'd be refusing to ever speak to her again - but I'm an adult and I understand and I move on.

You have to understand that the internet is a hard place to 'hear' tone. And as I said to GP I can't remember every single thread that there ever has been - let alone get around to reading them all!

We all wish both you, GP and TL well.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Been following this thread as I know how much you were looking forward to bringing a kitten into the family and had no idea about your girl's health. I can't add anything to what the other members have said, but I just want to wish you luck for tomorrow

And I know in the future, when the time is right, you will find the perfect kitten for your family, it just may take longer than you expected


----------



## Toby Tyler

I am considered 'confrontational' by some, but do think often times it just comes across that way on the forum. I would hope that if I ever step on someone's toes, they wouldn't lump all advice I post as rubbish because of a diff of opinion on a previous thread. 

And I apologize but other than this thread do not know the history. 

Some people want to hang on to old grudges which is unfortunate but what you get with any forum. Surely you can rise above that for the sake of Tigerlilly.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

GeorgiiePixie said:


> well i had not been told about all of this at all. and its not from cc that the cats are coming from anyway as it is someone else who has them and this other person is the one who administered the costs. i was aware of the transport fee but nothing else.


Just to clarify, it is me who has Toula & Trixie and the costs will break down as follows;
Spay = £28 each
Chip = £12 each
Vaccines =£30 each
Transport = £85

So total would be £225, plus then not to mention the fact of the petrol used to collect them, transport them and the cost of keeping them. £225 was the very best I could do and the rescue would still make a loss.

I'm very sorry to hear about Tigerlilly, but as someone else on here mentioned that so many cats with leukemia need rehoming, it is just such a risk to rehome two non-infected cats, particularly seeing as how Toula has been very stressed since the move (she is struggling to tolerate Trixie at the moment, let alone any other cats). CC did message me regarding asking my opinion, and I don't think I was the only person that she discussed this with, knowing how caring she is about animals and people I doubt that it was a decision that she took lightly.

I hope this message hasn't come across as being a lecture or anything, just wanted to make sure that you knew that £225 was the very, very best we could do.
Best wishes for you and a speedy recovery for Tigerlilly
(PS I have also suffered from agrophobia/anxiety so I know how you feel - hugs and best wishes for you too)


----------



## catcoonz

Lauren, i hope Toula and Trixie will be ok, i know when trixie was born i had to sit with toula all night to just feed her, she was very upset then and really isnt maternal.

Thankyou so much for helping me out, i know you have alot going on and i am also at bursting point, luckily between us we are just about coping with all these poor cats and kittens but its a struggle.

Your a true diamond Lauren and i am eternally greatful to have a friend like you who shares the same passion with cats, anything you need let me know. xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler

catcoonz said:


> Lauren, i hope Toula and Trixie will be ok, i know when trixie was born i had to sit with toula all night to just feed her, she was very upset then and really isnt maternal.
> 
> Thankyou so much for helping me out, i know you have alot going on and i am also at bursting point, luckily between us we are just about coping with all these poor cats and kittens but its a struggle.
> 
> Your a true diamond Lauren and i am eternally greatful to have a friend like you who shares the same passion with cats, anything you need let me know. xxx


Awwww, so this is Lauren 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

it's not often i venture into the cat section , i have been following this thread though and whilst the situation is unfortunate , think the best thing all round would be to wait a while and see what the next test results come back like.
won't pretend i know anything about cats or the leukemia illness they can suffer from.

just don't take anything to heart , sometimes upsetting people with extensive knowledge because you feel you aren't getting the answers you want can result in burning bridges with those that genuinely want to help and advise.

from what i read rescues are full to the brim of kittens , seen on the news tonight that a few round my way are in crisis because of the amount of litters being dumped , so you never know , if you can manage to get your lovely little cat back to full health or get to the root of her health problems , a new kitten / kittens could be on the horizon sooner than you think. 

take care and look after yourself and don't be too hard on the people here that genuinely want to support you , you never know when you may need that lifeline and shoulder to lean on etc . xx


----------



## crispycat

To be honest I am amazed that the cost was only 225 as not only has both CC and Lauren spent a lot of time,energy and love over these 2 but apart from petrol the time that it would take away from their normal day for the travel with quite honestly nothing personal for them to gain apart from the welfare of the cats.


----------



## cats galore

i helped transport toula and trixie to lauren on sunday when i collected Baba. they are both beautiful girls and i'm sure GP would have been a wonderful slave to them both, but i honestly don't think it would have been good for them to have had to travel so far to a new home. i think the stress of such a journey could have caused possible health issues along with the fact that toula could have so easily turned against trixie forever. tabitha, the cat i took in who was dumped with kittens and pregnant again, cannot stand her kittens near here now. we kept two of them and they have learnt to sidestep around her as they know tabs just doesn't want them anywhere near her. this was caused through stress and tabs is now on treatment for life for stomach ulcers. this was something that no one wanted for toula and trixie.
GP, there will be some more out there for you, and you will find that things happen for a reason - there will be the perfect kitten/cat needing you so much and they will be eternally grateful to have you as their new slave. time will bring them to you. keep your chin up and i hope you will be feeling better in yourself soon. i've suffered with depression and anxiety in the past. as a teenager a never left my bedroom (for about 3 years) and i understand how this affects your life. keep coming on chatting to us, we'll all help you get through this, well at least we can try


----------



## Laurac

I thought I remembered reading a thread a few weeks ago where it said that a home checker couldn't be found so the rehome wouldn't be able to happen - but it sounds like things may have developed behind the scenes. I can only echo what others have said - there will be the perfect cats for you available when the timing is right.


----------



## catcoonz

There was problems in the beginning to do a home check but as a charity had already homechecked i then found this suitable.

I am not saying GP isnt a suitable home, far from it, i would gladly let her home a rescue but i have to consider Tigerlily's health above everything else.

It basically came down to myself thinking and asking many experienced people along with 2 different vets on their thoughts, my concern was:

If i rehomed a cat and kitten knowing Tigerlily's condition at present, if Tigerlily's health did get worse or worse still GP lost her beautiful girl due to the stress of introducing, i would blame myself and im sure GP would also blame me. Sorry but i just cannot have that thought on my shoulders as i would never forgive myself.

I then asked about Leukemia, admitting i did not know much about it, i also did not know it was contagious, so have learnt this now.

So the next questions i asked myself is can i live with putting 2 rescue lives at risk health wise, answer is of course i cant, what type of person would that make me if i did that.

I then found a cat who already has a similar problem, sadly GP didnt feel a connection, so that was a no go.

I am leavng this now that as i have many cats in rescue needing a home we will wait to see the vet report with Tigerlily, this will then be passed onto my vets for a definite opinion, without knowing exactly what is wrong with Tigerlily i cant move forward with this.

It has (i think) been decided that a cat would be a better option than a kitten.

I am happy to try and move this forward to suit GP and myself but as this moment i honestly do not know how to solve the situation.

Installments are no problem, i am happy with this, i know G would have pet insurance to cover the rescue cat so again happy, the problem still remains that i am worried for Tigerlily.

Lets hope after the vet appointment, we all know what we are dealing with and we can then move forward to a good outcome.

GP, you need to get your vet to write down for me that Tigerlily would be fine health wise to have a rescue cat and that her condition would not be any threat to a healthy rescue cat. If you can get the paperwork to confirm this then you know i wont have any issues. xxxx


----------



## crispycat

There are so many cats languishing in rescues I am sure a more local one could be found - besides in my experience (and humble opinion!) connection to a picture is quite different to actually meeting the cat - there were pics I loved and others i didn't take to straight away but on meeting and spending time none of the ones whose pics i loved were the ones i was drawn to!

We fell in love with a deaf kitty but the homing officer felt she needed to be an only cat and in a flat - we live in quite a rural area and she felt the cat would just be miserable looking out the window at where she could roam - we just had to accept that for the best for the cat!

like humans cats and most animals come in all shapes,sizes and colours but it is personality we are drawn to whether in cat friends or humans!

Georgie when the time is right it might be a good motivator for u to actually visit rescues - it will give u something to aim for to overcome ur agrophobia - I hope u find a good therapist - not sure how u got ur latest depression diagnosis - did a doc visit u? 
depression is a word so easily bandied about by docs so thaat they can just give out medication - but hopefully u and Neil will pursue a therapist there is lots available but u have to fight for it.


----------



## JordanRose

crispycat said:


> There are so many cats languishing in rescues I am sure a more local one could be found - besides in my experience (and humble opinion!) connection to a picture is quite different to actually meeting the cat - there were pics I loved and others i didn't take to straight away but on meeting and spending time none of the ones whose pics i loved were the ones i was drawn to!
> 
> We fell in love with a deaf kitty but the homing officer felt she needed to be an only cat and in a flat - we live in quite a rural area and she felt the cat would just be miserable looking out the window at where she could roam - we just had to accept that for the best for the cat!
> 
> like humans cats and most animals come in all shapes,sizes and colours but it is personality we are drawn to whether in cat friends or humans!
> 
> Georgie when the time is right it might be a good motivator for u to actually visit rescues - it will give u something to aim for to overcome ur agrophobia - I hope u find a good therapist - not sure how u got ur latest depression diagnosis - did a doc visit u?
> depression is a word so easily bandied about by docs so thaat they can just give out medication - but hopefully u and Neil will pursue a therapist there is lots available but u have to fight for it.


I agree with the picture thing! I dare say, had I seen Spooks' picture I wouldn't have been particularly drawn to him. I wasn't a Siamese fan. However, when meeting him I was mesmerised by his personality. I knew that he was the one.

And I'll also say- I'm mildly agoraphobic. I also have anxiety. But working at the shelter has helped with this. It's given me a reason to get out and do things that I enjoy.

I hope, when the time is right, you will be able to visit some cats and work out which is right for you and your family. Good luck! x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Phew!!!! That was a read and a half!!!!!

All I will say is this....

There has been a lot of advice given on Tigerlily and her diagnosis, but very few people have said "Let's wait and see what further tests the vet is doing on Wednesday (today) and what the results of those are on Thursday....."

Maybe what was an initial diagnosis has turned out to be wrong. After all, did we not all go through this recently with Hilda & Rowan??? It was pointed out that the vet is only human after all. 

GP & Neil - I think you both sound like very caring, responsible pet owners and any cat, who lives in your home, is a very lucky cat indeed. I think you both fully understand that you need to get to the bottom of Tigerlily's condition - and what her care will entail - before you bring another cat into your lives. Like every other member here, I absolutely pray that she can be cured or stabilised and that she has a long, happy, healthy life. I hope that she becomes well enough that you are able to provide her with a furry friend.

I think, at this time, it might be best for everyone to take a step back from this thread and wait until the OP provides us with details of the tests done today and the results tomorrow.

Then people can advise from a position of knowledge rather than supposition.

GP - I am also sorry to read that you struggle with agrophobia. I don't however feel that it has any place within this discussion other than it makes it difficult for you to see your vet face to face. But that is simply my opinion on that. 

So it's 'Good Luck Tigerlily' on your vet visit today. Be a good girl, let the vampires have your blood and fingers crossed tomorrow will bring good news on your health.


----------



## welshjet

Nothing to add really, but whatever happens, keep us posted with Tigerlily xxx

Im also a firm believer that things do happen for a reason, and for now, that reason is not clear, but will come about.

This was ours :

Before we got Lilly, I fell in love with a beautiful cat from the same cp that we had jet from, and I had persuaded OH (who was adamant that we had a 1 cat household) that this cat was a really sweetie.

She was black, with white socks and had a black tail which had white rings on it and a white tip, and yes I was utterly besotted with her.

Obviously the cp were aware that we had jet, as we had him from there a couple of weeks earlier so we didnt need another home check. They popped her in the carrier for us ready to take and we went through the paperwork. It turned out that this poor baby had chlamydia (sp) and knowing this, I could not put jet at risk and also the fact that we need to use catteries for when we go away.

When I say I cried, I bawled my eyes out, she had already been put in her carrier to come home and I was awful. The manager of the branch sat me outside, apologised as this should have been brought up before and said to have a look see if there was another cat, but there wasnt, I did not 'feel a connection'. She then very kindly took me to the assessment pens and said we also have these but they hadn't been assessed

And I fell in love with Lilly, when we went to see her, they said she was shy and nervous, she was scurffing OH's bald head then and still hasn't stopped 

And she is a total scatty female, we have had her for over a year and she still runs constantly, I dont think she knows how to walk


----------



## neil18409

I am just back from the vets with Tigerlily.

She received 2 jags today, the steroid injection and the jag for the anaemia, the vet felt it best to give her them today as opposed to her visit tomorrow. Just so it does not cause her anymore stress than necessary. Blood was taken and the results should be back tomorrow. 

Good news is that the vet and also the feline specialists both performed tests (4 in total at different stages) to determine whether or not she had feLV. All tests carried out came back with a negative result. They had ,based on symptoms, previously thought that Tigerlily had either Lymphoma or the Leukeamia. She has infact started gaining weight again and she is now up by 200grams. Vet is very happy with this result.

A specialist has very kindly decided to travel here to do further examinations on Tigerlily as the specialist believes due to the anaemia and other underlying symptoms ,that have now came to light, that she may infact have a condition called Autoimmune Hemolytic Aneamia. Apparently this condition can be mistaken for either of the afore mentioned conditions and is underdiagnosed because of how rare it is in cats. 

In simple form...Tigerlily is negative of the feLV and does not have leukaemia. She has a specialist who will come to see her and determine from results whether or not she has Autoimmune Hemolytic Aneamia and for the moment she is to continue receiving the steroid injections (which are working wonders) and the jag for the anaemia.

Hopefully the outcome will be a pleasant one. Georgie would like to thank everyone for their well wishes  she hopes to be feeling better soon. 

Catcoonz - We sat and had a very long chat last night and thought a lot of things through. Due to the frame of mind she is in at the moment we both decided that it would be a little bit too much stress especially as she is already stressed enough with Tigerlily. So it was decided we will be holding off for the time being in getting another cat and will see where Tigerlilys health goes.


----------



## colliemerles

_thank you for the update on tigerlily, got everything crossed here for her, let us know what the specialist has to say, hope Tigerlily keeps improving.xx _


----------



## Toby Tyler

That's great news Neil. I'm sure you are all relieved that they are on top of this and Tigerlilly does not have FeLV. 



Please keep us posted and give Georgie my best wishes.


----------



## welshjet

That is fab news for Tigerlily xxx

And yes, keep us posted on how she gets on.

I think possibly you and GP have made the right decision for now, it will all be just running around your heads, take time, let it settle, perhaps work with Tigerlily and then who knows the reason why may come along x


----------



## carly87

Oh, what fabulous news! It must be such a relief for you! Is the haemalytic anaemia treatable? Assuming so as it tends to be manageable to a degree in humans.

Really, really pleased that FeLV has been ruled out. That's great!


----------



## Toby Tyler

carly87 said:


> Oh, what fabulous news! It must be such a relief for you! Is the haemalytic anaemia treatable? Assuming so as it tends to be manageable to a degree in humans.
> 
> Really, really pleased that FeLV has been ruled out. That's great!


Have only heard of hemolytic anemia in newborns. Here is a link that discusses it in cats. It appears to be an auto immune disease affecting red blood cells.

Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA)


----------



## neil18409

carly87 said:


> Oh, what fabulous news! It must be such a relief for you! Is the haemalytic anaemia treatable? Assuming so as it tends to be manageable to a degree in humans.
> 
> Really, really pleased that FeLV has been ruled out. That's great!


Yes it is treatable. She will need a small amount of chemotherapy, however that does depend on how aggressive it is, alongside the steroid shots. At this moment in time the steroid shots and the aneamia shots seem to be working.

We are to feed the cat mackerel twice weekly to help boost the iron in her system...it's not a total fix but it will aid in the reproduction of the much needed red cells.


----------



## neil18409

Toby Tyler said:


> Have only heard of hemolytic anemia in newborns. Here is a link that discusses it in cats. It appears to be an auto immune disease affecting red blood cells.
> 
> Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA)


It does explain a lot as when we first went to the vets Tigerlily had to have her Spleen removed as it had swollen to approx 30 times the size it should have been and the liver was also slightly swollen. When the Spleen was removed however the liver returned to normal.


----------



## Toby Tyler

neil18409 said:


> We are to feed the cat mackerel twice weekly to help boost the iron in her system...it's not a total fix but it will aid in the reproduction of the much needed red cells.


You will want to regularly check her gums for two reasons. First, you can tell by the paleness of her gums a bit about how anemic she is. Make sure they maintain a nice pinkness. If they are pale call the vet. Second, she may be more prone to dental disease so check for a red gum line.

Vitamin B injections every time you have a vet visit are something I highly recommend.


----------



## neil18409

Toby Tyler said:


> You will want to regularly check her gums for two reasons. First, you can tell by the paleness of her gums a bit about how anemic she is. Make sure they maintain a nice pinkness. If they are pale call the vet. Second, she may be more prone to dental disease so check for a red gum line.
> 
> Vitamin B injections every time you have a vet visit are something I highly recommend.


Well she does have a red line on her gums at the back, she is to be booked in for dental work once the specialist has been and done tests etc. The vet is not too worried about the dental work for the time being as the gums are still pinkish and she isn't in any pain or seem to be bothered by it.

I think its best to get the specialist tests out of the way and then move forward with the dental work that's needing done as it could be far more dangerous for her to be put under an anesthetic without a full diagnosis.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Neil I just saw this when I was reading the information on Hemolytic Anemia which is very concerning:


"A parasite called Hemobartonella Felis and Feline Leukemia Virus infection are the known causes that trigger this disease in cats, there are other reasons associated with dogs."


----------



## Toby Tyler

Here is perhaps a better link on Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia in cats...

Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia or AIHA

I am a bit uncomfortable with the other link referring to FelV and Bartonella as parasites. One is a virus, the other a bacteria. Unless they meant it takes over the host as a parasite would. 

*UPDATE: * Neil and Georgie, highly recommend watching the video in addition to reading the text in it's entirety before vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## Toby Tyler

One thing I did glean from the link just posted is this....


"Its critical, in my opinion, that these animals immune systems never be unnecessarily stimulated again by any type of vaccine."

Did they say when they would have a definitive answer on AIHA?


----------



## sarahecp

I have been following this thread but not posted until now, I just wanted to say that's great news to hear Neil  so pleased for the 3 of you  thank you for updating us on Tigerlily  and please keep us informed on how she gets on. 

I think you and GP have made the best decision about not getting a new addition for now. 

Send my best to GP and hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Unfortunately AIHA is a very serious disease that requires lifelong care.  The body is attacking it's own red blood cells. 

Neil, please do watch the video portion at least of the recent link I posted. I believe you need to be armed with this information when you re-visit the vet tomorrow. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## koekemakranka

Please bear in mind that autoimmune diseases are often exacerbated by stress. Therefore, I would still reconsider taking on another cat/s at all or at least only after her condition goes into remission.

Just to add, the snap test for FELV is not always accurate: you often get false positives or false negatives. Therefore until the cat is diagnosed correctly, a responsible cat rescue organisation should not rehome FELV-negative cats or kittens to a FELV+ home. CC's judgement was correct IMO.


----------



## mollyteser

koekemakranka said:


> Please bear in mind that autoimmune diseases are often exacerbated by stress. Therefore, I would still reconsider taking on another cat/s at all or at least only after her condition goes into remission.
> 
> Just to add, the snap test for FELV is not always accurate: you often get false positives or false negatives. Therefore until the cat is diagnosed correctly, a responsible cat rescue organisation should not rehome FELV-negative cats or kittens to a FELV+ home. CC's judgement was correct IMO.


not to sound rude or anything but...

the cat is NEGATIVE of feLV it been said a few times if you actually read it and again reading through posts is a marvellous thing cos am pretty sure it was already stated by Neil



> Catcoonz - We sat and had a very long chat last night and thought a lot of things through. Due to the frame of mind she is in at the moment we both decided that it would be a little bit too much stress especially as she is already stressed enough with Tigerlily. So it was decided we will be holding off for the time being in getting another cat and will see where Tigerlilys health goes.


just saying


----------



## catcoonz

I do think holding off on getting another cat is the best solution and put all your energy into getting Tigerlily better.

There is plenty of time as rescue's always has cats and kittens needing homes.

Best wishes to you all and cuddles to Tigerlily. xx


----------



## koekemakranka

mollyteser said:


> not to sound rude or anything but...
> 
> the cat is NEGATIVE of feLV it been said a few times if you actually read it and again reading through posts is a marvellous thing cos am pretty sure it was already stated by Neil
> 
> just saying


What, another snarky family member sticking their oar in? Well, whoever you are, very rude newbie, regardless, CC's initial judgement was correct IMO.........

Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest

mollyteser said:


> not to sound rude or anything but...
> 
> the cat is NEGATIVE of feLV it been said a few times if you actually read it and again reading through posts is a marvellous thing cos am pretty sure it was already stated by Neil
> 
> just saying


beggars belief really , 3 members of one family all one the same thread , with little knowledge of FeLV...hell even i don't know , all very confusing , don't have cats though ..so something i don't have to worry about where pets are concerned.
as pointed out results can come back false positive/negative and some vets really don't have a clue...all this because a marvelous cat rescuing member had a few reservations and asked questions she weren't sure of , all getting a bit silly now if you ask me... the right judgement was made , rescue animals are rescue animals and no one in a rescue capacity would ever want to place animals in THEIR care at risk!


----------



## crispycat

mollyteser said:


> not to sound rude or anything but...
> 
> the cat is NEGATIVE of feLV it been said a few times if you actually read it and again reading through posts is a marvellous thing cos am pretty sure it was already stated by Neil
> 
> just saying


NOT a good idea to join a forum be rude to people who have spent a lot of time and energy to help someone they don't know and then in the same breath start another thread asking for help - a little forum ettiquette would be appreciated.:rolleyes5:


----------



## Toby Tyler

mollyteser said:


> *not to sound rude or anything but...
> *
> the cat is NEGATIVE of feLV it been said a few times if you actually read it and again reading through posts is a marvellous thing cos am pretty sure it was already stated by Neil
> 
> just saying


Not to sound rude? What you posted IS rude and condescending. C'mon, seriously you just joined the forum and one of your first posts coincidentally is on this thread. What do you have to contribute with your extensive knowledge of FeLV, AIHA and laboratory testing??? Do you think we all just fell off the potato cart and can't see through the motivation here?

The vets haven't exactly been straight forward on what tests have been run. 
There is a very high correlation between FeLV and AIHA. AIHA is almost always secondary meaning there was a trigger such as FeLV.

AIHA is a very serious disease that one doesn't just give a shot for and it's gone. It's lifelong, there will be ongoing care for this condition for the remainder of the cat's life. Please watch the video if you think AIHA is a cake walk.


----------



## mollyteser

i think the fact that most on here were havin a go at my sister I do have a right to say somthin and I do know what it is...im not stupid either and whats 3 family members bein on the same forum got to do with it? neil told me about this forum because he came here to ask advice about my kitten he did mention he was gonna tell me bout it wish he hadn't now tho...cansee why my sister was so upset


----------



## sarahecp

IMO, no one was having a go at your sister, all that was given was great advice and support to GP and Neil.


----------



## carly87

Nobody was having a go at your sister unless you call having her cat's best interests at heart and trying to prevent more emotional upheaval having a go.

And, before I snap, I'm out. Toodles!


----------



## Toby Tyler

mollyteser said:


> i think the fact that most on here were havin a go at my sister I do have a right to say somthin and I do know what it is...im not stupid either and whats 3 family members bein on the same forum got to do with it? neil told me about this forum because he came here to ask advice about my kitten he did mention he was gonna tell me bout it wish he hadn't now tho...cansee why my sister was so upset


No one was ever having a go at Georgie, I have gone out of my way to be supportive and to offer my knowledge of FeLV. I also spent a good deal of my career in medical diagnostic testing so I can offer an informed perspective on laboratory testing methods.

The purpose of this forum is to provide informed and honest advice. You apparently don't want to hear the advice that has been posted and feel it's acceptable to respond with rudeness. TBH, there is a whole lot of denial going on it appears. Not sure what your involvement in this should be other than supporting your sister emotionally. What you are doing is not helping, it's enabling.

I can see you all are just going to do what you were going to do all along. I'm sorry that I can't offer any further advice if that is the case. 

I do hope for the best for all involved.


----------



## Guest

mollyteser said:


> i think the fact that most on here were havin a go at my sister I do have a right to say somthin and I do know what it is...im not stupid either and whats 3 family members bein on the same forum got to do with it? neil told me about this forum because he came here to ask advice about my kitten he did mention he was gonna tell me bout it wish he hadn't now tho...cansee why my sister was so upset


 why come on this thread then? i'm not suggesting you should have stayed off it , all your doing is inflaming a situation , it's not helping at all.

people who genuinely want to help and advise are at risk of backing off and offering no further advice , can't say i blame them , is that what you want?


----------



## MCWillow

koekemakranka said:


> Please bear in mind that autoimmune diseases are often exacerbated by stress. Therefore, I would still reconsider taking on another cat/s at all or at least only after her condition goes into remission.
> 
> *Just to add, the snap test for FELV is not always accurate: you often get false positives or false negatives. *Therefore until the cat is diagnosed correctly, a responsible cat rescue organisation should not rehome FELV-negative cats or kittens to a FELV+ home. CC's judgement was correct IMO.





mollyteser said:


> not to sound rude or anything but...
> 
> the cat is NEGATIVE of feLV it been said a few times if you actually read it and again reading through posts is a marvellous thing cos am pretty sure it was already stated by Neil
> 
> just saying


Which part of _'you often get false positives or false negatives'_ did you not understand?

You're right, reading, and reading properly, is a marvelous thing.

Just saying.



mollyteser said:


> i think the fact that most on here were havin a go at my sister I do have a right to say somthin and I do know what it is...im not stupid either and whats 3 family members bein on the same forum got to do with it? neil told me about this forum because he came here to ask advice about my kitten he did mention he was gonna tell me bout it wish he hadn't now tho...cansee why my sister was so upset


Not one person has 'had a go' at your sister.

People have spent their own free time giving her advice and their own experiences, to try and help her make an informed decision, and not put any animals in danger, Tigerlilly included.

A bit of appreciation might have been nice, instead of rude comments when people didn't say what other people wanted to hear!


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Everyone who has commented in regards to my sisters comment
she suffers from aspergers and for anyone who knows what this is maybe you now understand the comment a little better. 
Please do not jump to conclusions that she was being "rude" for the sake of it.

Thankyou everyone who sent comments of well wishes and a special thankyou to Danniandnala (hope I spelled that right) whom sent me a little private mail and had a little talk with me. It made me feel better so thankyou.

In regards to Tigerlily, she is doing ok. The vets have kept her in for overnight observation as she had a reaction to medication they had given her. Will find out tomorrow morning how she is when I call. Thankyou Spid ( I believe it was you) whom gave Neil a link to a video to watch. It helped to explain the condition a bit and in watching this, I also ended up with some more questions to ask the vet and specialist.

I won't be on here again for a bit as I am tying to get myself de-stressed and in a better frame of mind, I would hate to take something said out of context again. Neil Is working hard and has not had time to come on here today, so I felt I should comment, even if only to thankyou.


----------



## we love bsh's

G-p take care of yourself.


----------

